# Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel 3 [PSP]



## destinator (Jul 17, 2009)

UchihaHater

Confirmed!


----------



## Mendrox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a damn joke, right? -.-


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2009)

No the text on the site pretty much confirmed it already and taking accel to the psp was a logical consequence too^^


----------



## Mendrox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh man, I think they should start working on a new PS3 Version.
E.g. Shippuuden Storm, that would be better than a PSP Titel with the new characters.
Reminds me of Bleach Heat of Soul 1-6


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2009)

There are tons of people who would like to see a new 2D game like the Accel games! So yeah I am happy we at least get a new game even its on psp.


----------



## Mendrox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hm Yeah, I played the 2D Games too. (Youtube --> Link removed watchout for the sound, it's gross xD)

Hmm well I suppose I will import it. I really want to play with Karin and Suigetsu.


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Jul 17, 2009)

This sucks, I've been waiting for Accel 3, but now I'm not going to be able to play it with any of my friends (they don't have psps, and I need to get a new on any way.) I'm really disappointed, Storm was weak in comparison to the previous titles and I'm not really looking forward to a sequel unless they make a great leap like they did in the original Narutimate series. I need to see Hidan and Kakuzu immediately, I've been waiting to play with them for years now, but it kills me knowing that at the most I might have one friend to play it with.


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2009)

Got a PS3? Because then Adhoc party should be fun .


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Jul 17, 2009)

I do have a PS3. Now I just got to get another PS3, which I was thinking about doing anyways.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2009)

That's the best move they could do for the series. They did say Accel 2 was the last Accel on PS2 and they had to take the franchise somewhere. I'm glad that they didn't bring that AND NUNS to the PS3. Best part is that it includes Taka so chances are it'll go all the way up to Sasuke/Itachi. Smart idea, very smart idea. I'm not sure when it'll be out but probably in a few months. 

After they are done with this they'll probably move onto NUNS2 if they haven't started that already.


----------



## destinator (Jul 17, 2009)

babylinkz


----------



## Random Member (Jul 17, 2009)

PSP? Aww shit


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 17, 2009)

This is really great news.  I've been waiting for either an Accel 3 or a new PSP Narutimate game...and now I get both in one.  

And for those complaining about no PS3 game, I'm sure a new Storm will come as well.  Sorry for those who wanted Accel on the PS3.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 17, 2009)

Finally the time to distribute ownage with Hidan and Kakuzu on my Narutimate series has come, i would prefer it was on the ps2 but whatever the psp will have to do!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 17, 2009)

That's AWESOME!

Sooooo ready for it too.  The Narutimate series was always my favorite.  Must.  Get.

EDIT:  I assume this would be the character list then?

Character list:
1. Naruto
2. Sakura
3. Sai
4. Yamato
5. Kakashi
6. Lee
7. Neji
8. Tenten
9. Guy
10. Shikamaru
11. Ino
12. Choji
13. Asuma
14. Hinata
15. Kiba
16. Shino
17. Kurenai
18. Itachi
19. Kisame
20. Deidara
21. Sasori
22. Tsunade
23. Orochimaru 
24. Jiraiya
25. Shizune
26. Kabuto
27. Sasuke
28. Gaara
29. Kankuro
30. Temari
31. Chiyo
32. Zabuza
33. Haku
34. Kimimaro
35. Sakon/Ukon
36. Tayuya
37. Kidomaru
38. Jirobo
39. Hidan
40. Kakuzu
41. Karin 
42. Suigetsu 
43. Juugo
44. Sasuke


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 17, 2009)

Finally, they've released some info. 

Even though I would rather have it on the PS2, but I suppose it's no big deal.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 17, 2009)

By the way (and this is such a n00b question), but the PSP is region free when it comes to games correct?

<------has a DS lolololol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah the PSP is region free for games. Movies are another story. 

Also the game will probably make it to the end of the Hunt for Itachi arc so expect to see Itachi with newer moves, Pain and SM Jiraiya. It'll be out in some months so I predict the arc ending in October. That'll be a great time to release the game. It's perfect.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for your answer. Repped.

Also, Pain would actually make it in eh?  Does that mean Konan as well possibly?  Obviously we know Hidan, Kakuzu, Suigetsu, Karin, and Juugo will be...but that will be even more awesome is Pain and Konan are thrown into the mix.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 17, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Character list:
> 1. Naruto
> 2. Sakura
> 3. Sai
> ...



You've got Sasuke listed twice.  This is a decent list, and very likely.  However, I wouldn't be surprised if they cut out some of the part I people you have listed.  I really hope they don't though.  Also, I would venture to say some of the hokages might make the cut, especially the Third (unless they cut out all part I characters).  Other possibilities that could be in:

1.  Izumo
2.  Kotetsu 
3.  Post Skip Konohamaru
4.  Tobi (Would have too many made-up moves)
5.  Zetsu (Same as Tobi)

If this game comes out in November, it might cover all the way through the end of the Sasuke/Deidara fight.  If it does, it might have Pain and Konan as secret characters, but I highly doubt this will happen.


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2009)

Damn it I wanted a reson to keep my PS2,


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Woot...adhoc party online baby .


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 18, 2009)

Is there a better scan out anywhere?  I can hardly make out some of those screenshots.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 18, 2009)

Why couldn't this be for PS2 or 3


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2009)

3 has UNS 2 is kinda done.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 18, 2009)

It's sort of a pity PS2 is dead, but then again why put new games into a dying console with the new ones and what not, so understandable choice.

Does PSP limit them data wise though, like how much can UMD hold compared to ...um disk lol, dvd whatever PS2 runs by XD.. Hope the story mode and that is decent what I'm sort of after.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

finally suigetsu on a narutimate game.
However I would had liked to see it for a home console game.. I dont like PSP.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 18, 2009)

^I don't have a PSP(I have a DS lol), but I've been thinking of getting one for a while.  This is the perfect reason to get one as well since PSP is region free on games.

I'm just wondering if the PSP saves naturally like a DS or if I'll have to get a memory card.  (Someone answer that please and you'll gladly get some rep ).


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> ^I don't have a PSP(I have a DS lol), but I've been thinking of getting one for a while.  This is the perfect reason to get one as well since PSP is region free on games.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the PSP saves naturally like a DS or if I'll have to get a memory card.  (Someone answer that please and you'll gladly get some rep ).



you need a memory card for psp. a pro duo stick, but i'm not sure if you can save a japanese game on a english stick.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes you can, dissidia works fine .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 18, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooo ! I hope, I HOPE the game will not be as crappy as Ultimate Ninja Heroes or I'll kill someone !


----------



## destinator (Jul 18, 2009)

Credits to TrueGaming


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 18, 2009)

I can tell this game is going to be pretty good..


----------



## Vyse (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Naruto fighting three people at once in the pictures, or do my eyes fail me on this one?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 18, 2009)

i'm loving this.

i wanted a new naruto game, but i wanted it on psp so this is great. plus it looks like there are 4 player battles now so this is reallly good.

since this is psp, does that mean it will have alot less characters? like all accel 2 characters, minus the part 1 ppl. i hope the hokage and jounin sensei are all in for example.

someone mentioned this may go upto the itachi fight? definately not. the accel games always only mirror the anime. plus sasuke and juugo only having their original costumes is a giveaway. hopefully sasuke wil have curse seal again though.

naruto will have rasen shuriken which is cool. hidan and kazuzu will be in. plus team hawk obviously are in. but i doubt there will be any other new characters, just mainly new features etc.

PLEASE put in shippuuden konohamaru and gaiden kakashi!

thanx 4 the info.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 18, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> someone mentioned this may go upto the itachi fight? definately not. the accel games always only mirror the anime. plus sasuke and juugo only having their original costumes is a giveaway. hopefully sasuke wil have curse seal again though.
> 
> naruto will have rasen shuriken which is cool. hidan and kazuzu will be in. plus team hawk obviously are in. but i doubt there will be any other new characters, just mainly new features etc.


I made a post on this back on Gamefaqs but I'll post it here. 

It's obvious they'll include more characters being revealed before it comes out. I doubt they'll show Taka and then add characters from when they were revealed. They'll be showing characters after Taka's revealing. 

Accel 1 it made it up to Naruto/Kakashi vs Itachi but during that time in the anime Kankuro had just attempted to go after the captured Deidara. Team Kakashi wasn't even deployed yet. Accel 2 made it to Sasuke as a the final fight but in the anime Team Kakashi was training together trying to get along just before the Tenichi Bridge.

If you calculate right this game will be out around November/December. If Taka's formed at the end of July then I can actually see us having Sasuke/Itachi either at the very end of the year or beginning of next year if it's worked well, it just depends how it is and when the game's released. We'll probably see Pain/Jiraiya in this game more than likely. Sasuke vs Deidara will probably be at the end of August sometime and in that case Pain vs Jiraiya late September. October Pain vs Jiraiya and some of November and then after that Sasuke vs Itachi just when the game's released. It'd work out.

Overall if it extends that far and goes along with the other Accel games it'd make the most sense. It'd probably reach the end of the arc.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 18, 2009)

^Would that also mean we would get Konan as well?  I would assume as such, but ya never know.

I'd heard the Accel games cover up to 4 arcs during the story mode, so if that's true, we'd just have to count up 4 arcs where Accel 2 ended.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 18, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> ^Would that also mean we would get Konan as well?  I would assume as such, but ya never know.
> 
> I'd heard the Accel games cover up to 4 arcs during the story mode, so if that's true, we'd just have to count up 4 arcs where Accel 2 ended.


With Accels it usually depends how much they do. Konan for example didn't do anything until the 4th arc so she might not be in it at all. She did fight Jiraiya Jiraiya for a bit but I'm not sure if that'll be enough for her to be int he game. Possibly but personally I doubt it. They'll probably let her be in the next installment.

Accel 1 covered up to 2 arcs (one being a made-up one while the other part of the Rescue Gaara). Accel 2 did the first 2 arcs in completion. Accel 3 should do the Immortals Arc and then the Hunt for Itachi arc.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 18, 2009)

i never thought i'd facepalm when this game came out.

I guess it'll be alright, since shit seems to look almost better on PSP. And i guess I'll finally have to go thru that fuckin adhoc bullshit and wifi. ( i really hate how u have to bootleg almost everything about the PSP to fully enjoy it).

But my biggest gripe and a huge one is content. All the other games were great to me in that there was so much replay value. bunch of moves, characters, and shit. I swear if this game seems lacking....


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Jul 19, 2009)

ok now i understand


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> With Accels it usually depends how much they do. Konan for example didn't do anything until the 4th arc so she might not be in it at all. She did fight Jiraiya Jiraiya for a bit but I'm not sure if that'll be enough for her to be int he game. Possibly but personally I doubt it. They'll probably let her be in the next installment.
> 
> Accel 1 covered up to 2 arcs (one being a made-up one while the other part of the Rescue Gaara). Accel 2 did the first 2 arcs in completion. Accel 3 should do the Immortals Arc and then the Hunt for Itachi arc.



That's what I figured.  I'll assume the new characters we get will probably be Suigetsu, Karin, Juugo, Hidan, and Kakuzu then.  I figured 4 Arcs was a bit too much.  I think I had read that on GameFAQs.  I know  Accel 1 didn't have 4 arcs, but I had heard Accel 2 did so I was a bit confused.  Either way, I'll definitely be importing Accel 3. XD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

I am disappoint, as a tourny player for the Ultimate/Narutimate series.

Though I can't wait to play this, it kind of kills the competition scene for this game being on the psp, seriously.

I wonder how 2vs2 and free for all will work. O.o


----------



## Fireball (Jul 19, 2009)

fuck yeah! bring on pain!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 19, 2009)

I read over at GameFAQs that alot of people only expect around 30-35 characters for Accel 3.  Perhaps they won't be able to get the entire Accel 2 cast + Accel 3 new characters.  Hopefully they get rid of the PTS character clones though.  Seriously, that just seems like a waste of space to me.  I know some people love them, but I've just never been a fan once their TS representations were also available.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2009)

OMFG YES GOD YES

KILLERBEE, PAIN, SAGE NARUTO

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 19, 2009)

Um....we're probably not going to be seeing Killer Bee, Sage Naruto, and probably even Pain in this game.  They'll probably save them for Accel 4 (if we get an Accel 4).


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Um....we're probably not going to be seeing Killer Bee, Sage Naruto, and probably even Pain in this game.  They'll probably save them for Accel 4 (if we get an Accel 4).



That makes no sense. Narutimate Accel 2 has pretty much everyone but Taka, short of the ones I mentioned just now.

If they're not including Killer Bee, Pain and Sage Naruto, then they might as well not do an accel 3.


----------



## Face (Jul 19, 2009)

Why can't Cyber Connect 2 make the new Accel games on PS3? Ultimate Ninja Storm was done so well, I'm surprised they haven't done something like that yet. I would love to see them turn it into 3D.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 19, 2009)

CellB9 said:


> Why can't Cyber Connect 2 make the new Accel games on PS3? Ultimate Ninja Storm was done so well, I'm surprised they haven't done something like that yet. I would love to see them turn it into 3D.



seriously wtf are u trying to say. They did what you asking for already.

Naruto chill out. No way will the anime progress enough for them to include Killer Bee and shit.

Its gonna be up to Itachi vs. Sasuke more than likely

So Expect numerous character upgrades, Kakuzu, Hidan, Hebi, Konan, and Pain (dunno HOW they are gonna do him)


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 20, 2009)

Naruto said:


> That makes no sense. Narutimate Accel 2 has pretty much everyone but Taka, short of the ones I mentioned just now.
> 
> If they're not including Killer Bee, Pain and Sage Naruto, then they might as well not do an accel 3.



It makes perfect sense, considering these games are always based on the anime, rather than the manga.  Hidan, Kakuzu, and Taka are likely the only new characters.  Maybe a few other minor characters will be added as well.  Pain is possible because he's been shown already in the anime, but don't expect it, and definitely don't expect Bee or Sage Naruto.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm starting to have a little bit of doubt about there only being 30-35 characters, as I mentioned earlier.  I'm actually thinking they actually could get the entire Accel 2 roster + Accel 3 new characters.

After looking at Bleach: Heat The Soul 6's roster...it definitely seems doable in my opinion, although if they must make cuts, I hope they cut the PTS clones instead of characters like Kimimaro, Haku, Zabuza, and the Sound Four.  Then again, the ones listed above have never been in a Naruto PSP game to my knowledge (along with people like Sai, Asuma, Kurenai, Deidara, Sasori, etc....or any TS characters for that matter)...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

Narutimate Hero has always been based off the manga, not tv series, so we might get characters not yet in the show.

Accel 2 was released the same day as 4 tails first appearance, but was a fully playable character in it, along with TS Sasuke who had not even appeared fully in the show.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope Aoba and his door no jutsu makes in to the game!


----------



## destinator (Jul 20, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Narutimate Hero has always been based off the manga, not tv series, so we might get characters not yet in the show.
> 
> Accel 2 was released the same day as 4 tails first appearance, but was a fully playable character in it, along with TS Sasuke who had not even appeared fully in the show.



Maybe our definition of "Manga" and "Anime"-based differs, but NH has always been pretty much Anime based (at least ever since I started with it, which was after NH2).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a blend, but the manga dominance has always shown, from the style of the art, to the panels used in intros.

But you started with NH3?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 20, 2009)

the storyline of the games has always been based on the anime.

saying the game is based on the manga cos it was released the same day as 4 tails? that doesn't make sense at all. the manga was already on jiraiya vs pain and nearly upto sasuke vs itachi. check for yourself.

and by time the game is released in the autum, the anime would have only just finished this current anime arc. the pacing is realy slow like always. when the game is released, the cliff hanger in the game storylinle will pain and konan showing up or madara revealing himself. but that doesn't mean they will be characters. they will have NO abilities to show off and have no part in the storyline at the moment.

new characters are just suigetsu, karin, juugo, hidan and kazuzu. yugiito if we're lucky. and young kakashi if gaiden is shown b4 the autum.

look at the new charcters between accel 1 and 2. they only added 2 characters. everything else was just updated characters or new forms of existing characters.

the games only mainly cover 1 arc. these are what i see as the arcs.


*Spoiler*: __ 




arc 1 - gaara/deidara + sasori
arc 2 - sasuke/orochimaru
arc 3 - hidan + kakuzu
arc 4 - team hawk/deidara + tobi
arc 5 - jiraiya vs pain
arc 6 - sasuke vs itachi
arc 7 - sasuke vs killer bee
arc 8 - pain vs konoha
arc 9 - kage summit


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 20, 2009)

^Good post.

I agree, and looking at your list of the arcs, it would make sense.  Accel 1 covered the Gaara/Deidara+Sasori arc.  Accel 2 covered the Sasuke/Orochimaru arc (as well as some of the previous arc I believe).

Now, since we already know Hebi will be included in this game, we can assume it will cover the Hidan/Kakuzu arc, and up to the Hebi recruitment (in theory, we may not even get up to Sasuke vs Deidara for all we know).  But since they do tend to go a bit further than where the anime is at the time when the game is released, we could also be up to the Itachi/Sasuke arc in-game (or at the very least, that could be the cliffhanger for the next game).  I do think that's as far as they'll go though.  I'd say Pain will probably cameo, but I'd almost bet they will save him as a playable until Accel 4 where they will probably go up to the Pain vs Konoha arc, as well as introduce him with Konan, Killer Bee, etc as playables.

Either way, I'd be perfectly fine with Hebi/Hidan/Kakuzu for the new playables.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> the storyline of the games has always been based on the anime.


Oh boy, you do know the anime is based off the manga right?

They have the same storyline.

We would of had the filler arc characters included if what you said was true. 


> saying the game is based on the manga cos it was released the same day as 4 tails? that doesn't make sense at all. the manga was already on jiraiya vs pain and nearly upto sasuke vs itachi. check for yourself.


They can't add new material from the manga while the game is in production, they have to end at the point that when they started to make the game.



> only added 2 characters


Sai, Yamato, Sasori with Kazekage puppet, TS Sasuke, TS Shino, TS Choji, TS Ino, and TS Kiba.

More then two.

Anyways, the point was we may get material outside this current arc, just as we did before, and that's what I'm hoping, such as HM Jiraya.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 20, 2009)

tari meant that the games are based on how far along the anime is when it comes to game content (which is true, their content is not based on how far along the manga is).  This is probably due to coloring, VAs, stages, etc.

Second comment doesn't make sense to me.

On the third comment, tari meant that they only added 2 *completely new* characters that weren't just different versions of other characters (like TS characters, or Kazekage puppet Sasori).  Sasori, Sasuke, Shino, Choji, Kiba, and Ino have all been present(in some playable form) since the first Accel game, while Yamato and Sai were first introduced in Accel 2.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 20, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> the games only mainly cover 1 arc. these are what i see as the arcs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Actually Databook 3 fixed that for us. It basically said there were 4 arcs up to that point. They were just 4 large arcs. 

- Rescue Gaara Arc
- Sai/Yamato Arc 
- The Immortals Arc
- Hunt for Itachi Arc (it started  the moment Sasuke took out 1000 ninjas until he said he'd take down Konoha)

Then going by the arcs afterwards we're in the 2nd arc since then. The Kage Summit is the 6th arc of Naruto. 

Like I said in my earlier post it's probably going to end at the point where Sasuke faces Itachi. We'll be seeing not only all of Taka but probably a watered downed Pain that fought Jiraiya and Hermit Mode Jiraiya. I don't see why we wouldn't. All the Accel games have these things. If they fight in the arc where it ends, let alone an important fight like that then we'll see them. 

It all depends on when the game's released. SM Jiraiya will probably show up at the end of September/October and the game will probably be out in October/November. We're probably going to see Kakuzu, Hidan, Hebi, SM Jiraiya and watered-downed Pain. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 21, 2009)

Say what!? :S ON *PSP*!?!  Hmpf! Why stop there, why don't they save the best for NDS or better still - SNES?  ... I can't believe this but I knew they were gonna sc*ew me up.


----------



## -OZN- (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this game will go till sasuke vs deidara...pretty sure about this...
and now I'm just wondering if they'll make suigetsu a kisame copy o a well distinct character...
I hope they'll make hidan and kakuzu well,
if this game is a GOOD successor for the ps2 game I'll buy psp just for it...even if I'm not so sure it will go so well...just hope I'm getting it wrong


----------



## Lacoste (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't wait. My friend show me the first 2. I'm hyped to buy the 3rd myself.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

looks interesting. hope there a lot of new shippuuden characters in this one. the ;last one only introduced a few more.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 21, 2009)

Guesstimate on character list (because they are fun to make ):


*Spoiler*: __ 




Team Kakashi (Kakashi, Naruto, Sakura, Sai, Yamato)
Team Guy (Guy, Lee, Neji, Tenten)
Team Asuma (Asuma, Shikamaru, Choji, Ino)
Team Kurenai (Kurenai, Shino, Kiba, Hinata)
Sand Siblings & Elder(Gaara, Temari, Kankuro, Chiyo)
Sannin & Subordinates (Jiraiya, Tsunade, Shizune, Orochimaru, Kabuto)
Akatsuki (Itachi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Kakuzu, Hidan)
Hebi (Sasuke, Suigetsu, Karin, Juugo)
Total: 36, not including alternate forms, which I'm sure we'll have.


Possibly Pain, Konan, and Sarutobi (3rd Hokage) but I'm not going to hold out for them.  I'm still coming to the conclusion we may just make it to the Sasuke vs Deidara fight, and leave us at a cliffhanger.  I mean, they'll already have to do the Immortals Arc for Kakuzu/Hidan, on top of some of the Hunt for Itachi Arc to get Hebi.  Guess we'll see, though.


----------



## -OZN- (Jul 22, 2009)

how much big are psp games? if they are around 2 Gb they could ever put in pre time skip character...dunno how they'll make story mode...


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 22, 2009)

Considering the Ultimate Ninja Heroes 2 had 25 and Accel 2 had 62 characters including transformations, I think its doable. Plus Bleach Heat the Soul 6 has 74 characters (including transformations?) and doesn't even reach a gig. (700MB) 



-OZN- said:


> how much big are psp games? if they are around 2 Gb they could ever put in pre time skip character...dunno how they'll make story mode...



The highest I've seen is 1.7GB so yeah, about 2GB


----------



## Belbwadous (Jul 22, 2009)

Man! I knew that I would regret selling my PSP.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 22, 2009)

At first, I was all disappointed because I was one of the guys who wanted Ninja Storm 2.

But it looks like the move animations and cel shade style has changed to look more like the Ninja Storm Style.

So not 100% happy, but satisfied.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 23, 2009)

When they announced this game last week, I completely forgot about the fact that the Kakashi Gaiden is airing next week.  This means that young Kakashi, Obito, Rin, and the Fourth will likely be in the game.  Don't really know what they could possibly give Rin other than made up moves, but the other three could easily be put in the game (well Yondaime has already been put in previous ones so of course he could).


----------



## -OZN- (Jul 23, 2009)

Ningen said:


> When they announced this game last week, I completely forgot about the fact that the Kakashi Gaiden is airing next week.  This means that young Kakashi, Obito, Rin, and the Fourth will likely be in the game.  Don't really know what they could possibly give Rin other than made up moves, but the other three could easily be put in the game (well Yondaime has already been put in previous ones so of course he could).



I don't know if we'll see kakashi gaiden's charactrers, but surely we'll got a lot of new one, I think even deidara,asuma and shikamaru will be remaked, and for rin,or even for karin,since this game support 4 player fight...maybe them could had support move, and other character could have that too, like shikamaru or ino...I'm hopefull about this ^^


----------



## Sesha (Jul 23, 2009)

Adding Obito and Rin would be completely pointless. Particularly so if they were to cut down on the roster by removing the PTS characters.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 23, 2009)

^Agreed.  I'm also thinking into the future, where in Accel 4/5/etc there will be more potential characters added to the roster (Pain, Konan, Killer Bee, Samui, Karui, Omoi, Kages, Zetsu, Madara, more alternate forms, etc).

I'd definitely miss the likes of Haku, Kimimaro, Zabuza etc...but if it can allow for a better game, I'm all for it.  There really isn't a need for PTS characters anymore I suppose.  They may just decide to leave those on the PS3 games from now on or something.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't see a need for PTS characters like Naruto, Sasuke, etc., who also have a Part II version, or even old villains (although some, like Kimimaro, would be nice to still have), but Obito and young Kakashi are just now being shown in the anime, so I wouldn't count them out.  I personally don't care if they're in because, like you said, I'm looking into the future and wanting to play current manga characters.

Also, I'm assuming this game will at least go through the end of the Sasuke/Deidara fight, which means both will have techniques used in that fight.  It also means that Tobi could possibly be in the game, mostly as a joke character, though, since at this point in time he will not have shown many moves and will have only been used for comedy reasons.  However, whether he's playable or not, he might be a part of one of of Deidara's ougi's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2009)

i guess chars would be

introduced in Gaara Rescue Arc:-

1.Naruto(Base,2 Tails,4 Tails)
2.Sakura
3.Kakashi(Sharingan,Mangekyou Sharingan)
4.Jiraiya
5.Tsunade
6.Shikamaru
7.Temari
8.Gaara
9.Deidara
10.Kankuro
11.Sasori(Hiroko,Third Kazekage,Real Form)
12.Chyio
13.Gai(Base,Gates)
14.Tenten
15.Lee(Base,Gates)
16.Neji
17.Itachi(Sharingan,Mangekyou Sharingan)
18.Kisame

Introduced In Sasuke Pursuit Arc

19.Sai
20.Yamato
21.Shikamaru
22.Ino
23.Chouji
24.Kiba
25.Hinata
26.Shino
27.Kabuto
28.Orochimaru(Base,White Serpent Form)
29.Sasuke(Sharingan,Partial Curse Seal,Complete Curse Seal)

Introduced In Hidan/Kakuzu Arc

30.Yuugito "Niibi"
31.Kakuzu(Base,Masks) other forms possible
32.Hidan
33.Asuma
34.
35.Forgot thier names, but they were the ones who were with asuma/shika's team

Introduced In Itachi Pursuit Arc

36.Tobi
37.Suigetsu
38.Karin
39.Juugo(Partial Curse Seal)

Others That Might Be In:-

40. Guren(don't be surprised if she did)
41. Kid Kakashi
42. Yondaime


thats ofcourse only for TS Chars


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 26, 2009)

u complete overlooked the epic fight between Jiraiya and Pain.

Pain and Konan shall debut to a certain degree.

Sage Mode Jiraiya.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

they are just gonna make the characters up to the Team Hebi arc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> u complete overlooked the epic fight between Jiraiya and Pain.
> 
> Pain and Konan shall debut to a certain degree.
> 
> Sage Mode Jiraiya.



games don't do manga updates only anime


----------



## Mendrox (Jul 27, 2009)

No the games made by Namco-Bandai, always had a little bit of the Manga in them.
For example the first and second Narutimate Games, had things from the Manga in them, way before they appeared in the anime, also the 3rd Narutimate game had Yondaime in it.


----------



## -OZN- (Jul 28, 2009)

no new scan this week?
I can't wait!


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 28, 2009)

akatsukiprojects said:


> games don't do manga updates only anime



When is the game coming out? I could have sworn That we're about to see Jiraiya and Pain go at it. What else is supposed to happen?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 28, 2009)

Should be in November/December if I had to guess.  GameFAQs has the release date at Q4 2009, which can be anywhere from early October to late December I think.

I still don't think Pain will make the cut (although Jiraiya obviously will, just without sage mode).  I'm only expecting the story mode to go up to the Sasuke vs Deidara fight, as they already have to do the Immortals Arc and part of the Hunt for Itachi arc.  Who knows though.


----------



## destinator (Jul 28, 2009)

Game will also have the not yet revealed final villain of the Naruto series.

Sadly its the same with every new Naruto game, people have expectations that are the opposite of whats possible in reality (and what would make sense if you would at least bother to think about it ) .

Anyway happy guessing .


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 29, 2009)

I still have a feeling we'll only be seeing the TS characters (which suits me fine honestly, although I would miss some PTS characters).

I know the PSP allows for 1.8GB disc space, and I also know that Accel 2 was somewhere between 1.5-1.6GB which would make you think everything was possible to transfer--I just have doubts for some reason, and they honestly are unfounded at the moment. 

I'm still wondering if team ougis will make a return.  I did enjoy those in Accel 2.


----------



## -OZN- (Jul 29, 2009)

more than the ougi I think that jutsu will take some change due to make them more suitable for 4 player battle...
and onestly I like them more than ougi,
however, if accel 2 was 1.6 gb I see no reason to take off old character since them can be put in


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting character list made over at Narutopedia--obviously not the most reliable page since there is no source for the info.  I'm a little surprised though--no Kurenai, but Tobi makes it in?  No PTS characters either, although I somewhat suspected that.  And where is Naruto's transformation?  That's a bit odd for him not to have it listed, since transformations are listed in parenthesis according to that list...

*Character List*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Sai
Yamato
Guy
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Asuma
Shikamaru
Choji
Ino
Shino
Kiba
Hinata (Byakugan)
Gaara
Temari
Kankuro
Chiyo (Puppets)
Jiraiya
Tsunade
Orochimaru
Shizune
Kabuto
Minato
Sasuke (Cursed Seal)
Suigetsu
Karin
Jugo
Itachi
Kisame
Sasori (Hiruko, 3rd Kazekage Puppet)
Deidara
Kakuzu
Hidan
Tobi





Source: that thread


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2009)

Just posting again on the character list. 

At the end of August is Sasuke vs Deidara. It's in the 2nd episode of that fight. Going by that we can say that the fight will definately make it to the game since it's not even out yet. If it comes out around November/December than we'll be seeing more than the characters here (I predicted this). Remember, Pain vs Jiraiya was only a few, yes a few, chapters away from this fight. They both will be in the game and that's SM Jiraiya and Pain (the Pain in the Jiraiya fight, not in arc afterwards). Also we know the Accel games usually are further in the story than their anime counterparts when the games come out too. 

My predictions are coming true. Like I said the game will go pass Sasuke vs Deidara and will end at Sasuke vs Itachi. Everything is building up to that point. Trust me on this.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 30, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> I still have a feeling we'll only be seeing the TS characters (which suits me fine honestly, although I would miss some PTS characters).
> 
> I know the PSP allows for 1.8GB disc space, and I also know that Accel 2 was somewhere between 1.5-1.6GB which would make you think everything was possible to transfer--I just have doubts for some reason, and they honestly are unfounded at the moment.
> 
> I'm still wondering if team ougis will make a return.  I did enjoy those in Accel 2.



PS2 and PSP are different, PS2 have bigger textures, graphics, etc..., psp games are much smaller, so they have enough space to have all previous characters and new ones, seriously, UMD space is no problem for a fighting game!


----------



## Face (Jul 30, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just posting again on the character list.
> 
> At the end of August is Sasuke vs Deidara. It's in the 2nd episode of that fight. Going by that we can say that the fight will definately make it to the game since it's not even out yet. If it comes out around November/December than we'll be seeing more than the characters here (I predicted this). Remember, Pain vs Jiraiya was only a few, yes a few, chapters away from this fight. They both will be in the game and that's SM Jiraiya and Pain (the Pain in the Jiraiya fight, not in arc afterwards). Also we know the Accel games usually are further in the story than their anime counterparts when the games come out too.
> 
> My predictions are coming true. Like I said the game will go pass Sasuke vs Deidara and will end at Sasuke vs Itachi. Everything is building up to that point. Trust me on this.



Lets hope there are no fillers and they keep going at their current pacing.
I wonder how Pein will be played in the game?
After all he is not 1 but 6 different people. How the hell is that supposed to work?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 30, 2009)

If this doesn't come out till November, Pain and konan are very possible because they will be in the anime by then, unless they go back to filler, which is highly unlikely.  I wasn't paying attention and didn't realize the Sasuke/Deidara fight was coming up in August.  I thought the pacing would be such that it wouldn't happen till September.  

Unfortunately, Pain might only have the three bodies used during the Jiraiya fight and not focus on Deva.  It'd be nice if he'd have one version that focused mostly on Deva, with maybe a few of the other bodies used as varioius moves/comboes, and then have another version that focused on all the rest of the bodies, or something to that affect.  Of course, with it only going through the Jiraiya fight, which that in itself is doubtful, they couldn't focus on Deva because they won't be able to give him Shinra Tensei.  

Of course, I still don't expect them to really put Pain in, but it's possible.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2009)

PSP only?


----------



## -OZN- (Jul 31, 2009)

thinking that in accel 1 there was just half of a series...I don't think we'll get more than sasuke vs deidare in the story mode...and I have doubt about this too, maybe we will just see till the "we must hunt down itachi uchiha" that sasuke and naruto says after sasuke form hebi...
more than this I realy would like to know how they'll make kakuzu and hidan...


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 31, 2009)

Well now Narutopedia has Kimimaro listed as playable...

I'd love to know the sources these peeps are using lol.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Jul 31, 2009)

wait....so no more ps2 chain?


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 2, 2009)

Now I HAVE to get a PSP..


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ugh PSP, why the hell...

Well I'm not buying a PSP, mainly because I don't like handhelds at all. My games must all be played on my beautiful 42 incher  So i guess I won't be getting this, unless a working PSP emulator magically pops up.


----------



## destinator (Aug 2, 2009)

New Scan:



Because its easy to miss,　波風ミナト(Namikaze Minato) is in the bottom right confirmed to be in the game too.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 2, 2009)

I figured they'd be in it.  Glad to have Minato again.  Young Kakashi might play like ANBU Kakashi did, except he'll use the White Fang's knife rather than the ANBU sword.  I'm guessing Rin isn't in it since they don't show her, which makes sense considering she didn't do anything.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice, had a feeling those would be making their way to games now that they aired Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm wondering if their inclusion means PTS characters will indeed make the cut(considering they are PTS characters themselves).  I don't know though--that would make the character roster pretty high at this point (over 50 not including alternate forms), and I don't know if the PSP could handle that considering there is going to be story mode with at least 2 arcs in it.  Then again, I heard characters themselves don't take up all that much space (and Accel 2 was said to be smaller in size than Accel 1 was).  Guess we'll have to wait and see.

Either way, I surprisingly didn't much care for the Kakashi gaiden lol.  But more characters is always a plus.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, what do you know. Though thankfully Rin didn't make it.

Seeing as how they're adding Obito maybe they'll add some of the jinchuuriki after all. Here's hoping.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm hoping for Yugito! Although I would of liked Rin, fact is she would of been given random filler shit so is a waste for more canon characters. Although still, fills out Yondaime's younger team and that... Oh well~

Inclusion of Jinchuuriki would be pretty cool


----------



## -OZN- (Aug 3, 2009)

the official website got some updates...can anyone traslate it plz?


----------



## destinator (Aug 3, 2009)

First row, last section: Screenshot Gallery
Second row, middle section: Bandai Namco page.

The link for the bandai namco page will prolly be Yogiri (since that link already exist (just no real content put there yet).

Also just like the last games, the bandai page will most likely serve as source for videos and character information.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 4, 2009)

I wouldn't mind Yugito being added--that would be pretty sweet (and she does have a role in the Immortals Arc, so who knows). 

Although technically, she and Kirabi would basically be the only jinchuuriki (aside from Naruto and Gaara obviously, but we can't really count Gaara anymore).  We've not really seen the others take much of a role or are just being offscreen for the entirety of their battles and us just learning of their demise.  Granted, Yugito's battle was alot like that, but we did get to see at least a bit of fighting.


----------



## -OZN- (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't think they'll put yugito in the game...but if they will we'll probably got even Chiriku...
can't wait to see new scan ^^


----------



## destinator (Aug 5, 2009)

I just mentioned it one day ago, but the official bandai page is live now too: update from Mbxx

(though still a placeholder).


----------



## -OZN- (Aug 5, 2009)

do you think we'll got a completly new naruto or he will just had rasenshiriken in plus?
personaly I like him the old way, but still wont to get a new one. 

this is my character prediction^^

*Spoiler*: __ 




1Naruto(new)
2Sakura
3Sai
4Sasuke(hope a new version, I don't like the mirage thing in accel 2,surely with cs2)
5Kakashi
6Yamato
7Shikamaru(new)
8Chouji
9Ino 
10Asuma(new)
11Neji
12Lee
13Tenten
14Gai
15Kiba
16Shino(depending on how far the story mode will go we may get an updated version)
17Hinata
18Kurenai
19Gaara
20Temari
21Kankuro
22Yiraija
23Tsunade
24Shizune
25Orochimaru(with white snake form in plus)
26Kabuto
27Sasori hiruko form
28Sasori real body
29Deidara(new!!!!)
30Chiyo(maybe the taijutsu chiyo will be deleted...dunno!)
31Chiyo with puppets
32Itachi(new?)
33Kisame
34Kakuzu
35Hidan
37Suigetsu
38Yugo
39Karin
40Kid Kakashi
41Obito
42Minato

these are the certain characters...
maybe will got even the pts character,
and if we had luck will get even chiriku an yugito...but onestly I don't care about them^^


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd say his moveset might change a bit (but Rasenshuriken will definitely be an ougi if I had to guess).

His jutsus will probably be like his previous Accel ones though.  One involving clones, and another probably being rasengan or something that you can charge up.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 15, 2009)

i must get a PSP.. no matter How >
BTW can I play Imported games in an american PSP?


But again if doesnt have online play...  it will be bad.

I didnt liked the ps3 narutimate game.. they added new stuff that took away the fun of the past ones.

So far I still think that Narutimate Hero 3 is the best of all so far.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Aug 16, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> i must get a PSP.. no matter How >
> BTW can I play Imported games in an american PSP?
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can play japanese games in american psp. It isnt region locked. Also you can play online trhough the PS3 Ad-hoc party feature (in a japanese account, but soon it will be available in USA and europe).

The site kinda changed, and it has the usual menu (character, forum etc)

The character option is in "coming soon" state
and there is also a "?" option with the same state ...hmmm

XxXShiningStoneXxX


----------



## Ripcat (Aug 16, 2009)

Some times i wish i had a PSP


----------



## Si Style (Aug 19, 2009)

When do we find out more about this?


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sure there will definitely be something at TGS.

Until then who knows.  The website has updated, but nothing really all that noteworthy imo.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 19, 2009)

TGS is the best bet for new info, though there might pop up a new scan or two over the weekend or on monday when Jump is released.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 19, 2009)

It would be nice to get some info before TGS starts.  

They sure are taking their sweet time with any info it seems...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 19, 2009)

There is a good chance this week's Jump will have something.  They'll probably show some shots of Sasuke and Deidara to coincide with what's happening in the anime.  Also, I'm sure Hidan and Kakuzu will be shown soon, seeing as there's not question that they'll be in it.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 20, 2009)

Ningen said:


> There is a good chance this week's Jump will have something.  They'll probably show some shots of Sasuke and Deidara to coincide with what's happening in the anime.  Also, I'm sure Hidan and Kakuzu will be shown soon, seeing as there's not question that they'll be in it.



Gotta say, if they were going to show anything it'd be the immortal arc.

There's really nothing else to add


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2009)

Vjump has something, but the scan wasnt posted...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2009)

kuso...so this time for PSP huh >_<

I want one for PS2 as well xD


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I think you can by an adapter to play PSP games on your tv screen if I recall correctly.  That way it will sorta be like playing PS2.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Well I think you can by an adapter to play PSP games on your tv screen if I recall correctly.  That way it will sorta be like playing PS2.



Only newer models do that, the very first model doesn't. Also, you need an HDTV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Well I think you can by an adapter to play PSP games on your tv screen if I recall correctly.  That way it will sorta be like playing PS2.



i have a psp,ps2,ps3.. and i would want to have this atleast in ps2, best thing about the naru games is the multiplayer... it is a fighting game after all, and playing it with my friend(s) is more than half the experience


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2009)

And now you play online with the whole world ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> And now you play online with the whole world ...



not my favorite thing to do, online gaming is always laggy in where i live..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 23, 2009)

I want it on ps2  and I want Naruto Shippuuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 on PS3 pretty soooon  xD

-LS-


----------



## destinator (Aug 23, 2009)

Credits to Eliefinis from gamefaqs for taking the picture.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 24, 2009)

destinator said:


> Credits to Eliefinis from gamefaqs for taking the picture.



Anything worth mentioning, do we know?


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 24, 2009)

Well it does have character confirmation at least (of ones we pretty much knew were going to be in anyway).

-Lee
-Guy
-Shino
-Chiyo
-Gaara
-Temari
-Kakashi (TS Kakashi)

Still no signs of PTS characters...


----------



## Dark Demon (Aug 25, 2009)

So theres gonna be a narutimate accel 3. Finnally. I just found out recently 
Too bad i dont have a psp, though i may be getting one. 
I wonder if hidan and kakuzu will be in this one


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 25, 2009)

^Yes, it's all but officially confirmed that they will be included.

The game's story will go up to at least the Sasuke vs Deidara fight, which means they have to include the Immortals Arc as well since Accel 2 stopped at Orochimaru's death.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 26, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> ^Yes, it's all but officially confirmed that they will be included.
> 
> The game's story will go up to at least the Sasuke vs Deidara fight, which means they have to include the Immortals Arc as well since Accel 2 stopped at Orochimaru's death.



Accel 2 stopped at Naruto and Team 7 meeting with Sasuke again at Orochimarus hideout, Orochimarus death comes after the Immortals Arc..! xD

-LS-


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh snap I got confuzzled lulz. XD


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 26, 2009)

destinator said:


> And now you play online with the whole world ...



is the game online? infrastructure or bullshit adhoc? cause local isn't the damn whole world.

when is this coming out again? because some epic stuff is on the horizon right after deidara vs. sasuke.


----------



## Mike S (Aug 26, 2009)

Well the RasenShuriken basically confirms Kakuza. Even though it's obvious he'll be in there.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 26, 2009)

@Wu: Tenative release date is sometime in November/early December.


----------



## destinator (Aug 28, 2009)

From the infobox it seems like the japanese magazine Dengeki.

Game looks kinda epic .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2009)

awesome scans ^^
Thanks for sharing Des xD


----------



## destinator (Aug 28, 2009)

Scan lists the following characters Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Hinata, Neji, Yamato, Kakashi, Asuma, Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, Itachi, Kisame, Karin, Suigetsu, Yuugo

(everything obvious)


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2009)

destinator said:


> And now you play online with the whole world ...



Except playing online with the psp is ballz.....


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 28, 2009)

On the first scan, where it shows a picture of Storm at the bottom, does anyone know what it says about it?

Also, I love the background with the waterfall and the wood.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 28, 2009)

Say what?! Accel 3 to PSP?! Then it's coming out to PS2 as well right?! It has to...

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Except playing online with the psp is ballz.....



Huh?

Dissidia works fine.





> Say what?! Accel 3 to PSP?! Then it's coming out to PS2 as well right?! It has to...
> 
> Sayonara
> NK


Nope, psp only, get one.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 28, 2009)

That assist in the Storm picture doesn't look too familiar..


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Huh?
> 
> Dissidia works fine.



Was quite laggy for me when playing japanese players, unplayable.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Was quite laggy for me when playing japanese players, unplayable.



That'd be true for any game though, even BB with it's perfect online gets lag when you play JP people, when playing someone who'd you normally play in a normal online game it worked fine for me. You can arrange to play people close to you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That'd be true for any game though, even BB with it's perfect online gets lag when you play JP people, when playing someone who'd you normally play in a normal online game it worked fine for me. You can arrange to play people close to you.



Doesn't lag for me on BB against japanese players. :ho


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone has any clues as to who the character in the first picture is in the Storm picture? 
There's Naruto, Kakashi and someone in a black suit..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2009)

As you can see..Thats Sasuke ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 29, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> As you can see..Thats Sasuke ^^


That's right, just needed to make out something. 
His shorts blended into his leg so it looked like it was just one long leg. 

It's one of those things that once it catches your eyes it doesn't go away. 
Looking at it closely right now it's clear, thanks. 

Wonder why they snuck the Storm in there.. 

The water effects look really good in Accel 3, looks like they learned a lot from Storm and applied that to Accel.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2009)

Storm is accel with a bit of the 3Ds injected into it, if anything it is that which takes after accel the most.


----------



## -OZN- (Aug 29, 2009)

I hope we'll get different clothes for every character, at last a version with the black cape for taka and with the withe-yellow one for konoha people...maybe even a version of akatsuki people without akatsuki cloth's.I hate that the alternate costumes are just maked by using different colors(and they are realy bad esteticaly!)


----------



## slickcat (Aug 29, 2009)

nice scans des. crap dont have a psp.


----------



## destinator (Aug 29, 2009)

Same pages, just in one shot. Credits to Eliefinis


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Storm is accel with a bit of the 3Ds injected into it, if anything it is that which takes after accel the most.



I was talking about the effects, judging from the screenshots they have improved up on the water effects A LOT. Water looks much closer to Storm then Accel 2, which is probably why they are showing it off so much in these screenshots, cause it just looks great.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2009)

lol so is Karin a separate character? or assist only? if so most likely she will be a tai jutsu person but how will her ultimates be maybe Team Hawk assist.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 29, 2009)

-OZN- said:


> I hope we'll get different clothes for every character, at last a version with the black cape for taka and with the withe-yellow one for konoha people...maybe even a version of akatsuki people without akatsuki cloth's.I hate that the alternate costumes are just maked by using different colors(and they are realy bad esteticaly!)



Judging by the fact that we see Sasuke without a shirt, I think it might be possible that we'll get different outfits for people.  Akatsuki without the robes would be really cool.  

Karin's ultimate will probably be something similar to how they gave Chiyo a basic one in Accel 1 that didn't really show anything that she could do, and I would imagine that she'll only have one, maybe two.  I'm hoping most people have 3+ though.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 29, 2009)

The hyuuga combo looks pretty bad ass


----------



## -OZN- (Aug 30, 2009)

by the scan we can assume that jutsu may be combined in order to achieve much powerfull effects...thats quite interesting!!!!!

in the last scan I noticed a thing, in the picture of sasuke fighting suigetsu we may see a weapon in sasuke's side with a bar-like thing under...maybe is a trasformation item? it would be good, so sasuke could use cs when he need and turn back to normal...
if we think about it, it would be realy annoyng to be forced to use an ougi in order to trasform in a 4 people battle...


----------



## destinator (Aug 31, 2009)

Official website updated, 4 old screens now in HQ.
ended


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for pics^^^

they look good


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 31, 2009)

The quality is really good..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2009)

awesome nice pix ^^


----------



## Dark Demon (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for the pics. I feel like getting a PSP now


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 1, 2009)

nice pics, graphics look much better than heros 2


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 1, 2009)

I doubt it looks like that...the screens were probably smoothed out to make it look better. No way a PSP game can look like that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2009)

I will have to say....CC2 can make it look like that ^^
CC2 = awesome graphic


----------



## Klue (Sep 1, 2009)

Dammit, I really want a PSP now.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 1, 2009)

i think thats how it will look, some of the newer psp games have some really good graphics so why wouldnt this one


----------



## destinator (Sep 1, 2009)

Found by Kajiba

Anyone noticed the missing anti aliasing xD and the downgrade in some of the effects? So the other screens were obviously "improved" a bit xD.

Well I am curious for the first video now.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah there is definitely a difference between quality between the screenshots.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 1, 2009)

I remember with the PS2 ones, they would usually smooth out the screens on the main site.  So yeah, I wouldn't expect it to look quite as good as it does in the high res shots.  But those other screen shots look quite good too, just not as smooth around the edges.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 2, 2009)

destinator said:


> justify
> Found by Kajiba
> 
> Anyone noticed the missing anti aliasing xD and the downgrade in some of the effects? So the other screens were obviously "improved" a bit xD.
> ...



looks like it was taken down



Ningen said:


> I remember with the PS2 ones, they would usually smooth out the screens on the main site.  So yeah, I wouldn't expect it to look quite as good as it does in the high res shots.  But those other screen shots look quite good too, just not as smooth around the edges.




yea, well it doesn't look too bad on the non-smoothed images and it is on the psp so im still good


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Is Karin going to be a playable character?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Is Karin going to be a playable character?



I'm sure they can pull it off. Ino didn't have any offensive jutsu,so they gave her a lot of flower jutsus.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2009)

of course, as u can see in the screeen shots


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 2, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I'm sure they can pull it off. Ino didn't have any offensive jutsu,so they gave her a lot of flower jutsus.



Yeah, they would give Karin filler moves...



IchiTenshou said:


> of course, as u can see in the screeen shots



I assumed she was an assist or something.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2009)

everyone assists can be playable

...and 4 characters fighting in the same place will be confusing when they do all the jutsu xD


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 4, 2009)

do you guys think that kabuto-chimaru will be in the game?
he don't do anything, but we see him challenge konoha people before the deidara vs sasuke fight...and apart this, is moveset is pretty easy to make, just something from orochimaru+ some kabuto move...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2009)

-OZN- said:


> do you guys think that kabuto-chimaru will be in the game?
> he don't do anything, but we see him challenge konoha people before the deidara vs sasuke fight...and apart this, is moveset is pretty easy to make, just something from orochimaru+ some kabuto move...



we still didn't see anything from him, maybe filler+oro moves who knows


----------



## destinator (Sep 4, 2009)

Post Link

Accel 3 at TGS confirmed


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 4, 2009)

destinator said:


> New Gainax page.
> 
> Accel 3 at TGS confirmed



That's great news, probably going to be some video footage in that case.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2009)

sweet TGS huh ^^
want some vids now xD


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 4, 2009)

Seen some screenshots in this other forum, this game looks badass.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can't wait for the Tokyo Game Show, they're gonna show gameplay videos finally


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 5, 2009)

this thread

some more scan there ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 5, 2009)

There's no sign of the PTS characters, or did I miss it?


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think we'll get more than sasuke vs deidara fight...but in one of the scan I posted before we see sasuke use a jutsu that he use against itachi...the chidori current on the ground...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 5, 2009)

The Jiraiya/Pain fight will likely be animated by October, so I think it's very likely this game will at least go through that.  I noticed the ground current as well, but that move isn't a big deal and doesn't spoil anything, so it doesn't hint at the Itachi fight.  I still hope the game goes that far though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2009)

i want vids now


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 6, 2009)

we must wait TGS to get some video...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 6, 2009)

The more I think about it the more upset I get that this is on the psp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2009)

-OZN- said:


> langweishan
> 
> some more scan there ^^



nice, whipped out my psp for soul calibur, now i can't wait for this..


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 6, 2009)

> some more scan there ^^



Awesome scans right there.
Just wondering, any new gameplay videos? Itd be cool if we saw some actual gameplay footage.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> There's no sign of the PTS characters, or did I miss it?



so far no pts characters, on narutopedia it says this game will have no pts characters but then again it is narutopedia



Ningen said:


> The Jiraiya/Pain fight will likely be animated by October, so I think it's very likely this game will at least go through that.  I noticed the ground current as well, but that move isn't a big deal and doesn't spoil anything, so it doesn't hint at the Itachi fight.  I still hope the game goes that far though.



i hope that part will be in it as well



IchiTenshou said:


> i want vids now



don't we all 



Hellion said:


> The more I think about it the more upset I get that this is on the psp



yeah it would have been so much better on the PS3 or even PS2 but at least they made an Accel 3.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 6, 2009)

The more I think about it the happier I am at it being on the PSP.  Well, I'm happy it's PSP instead of PS2 because I've put my PS2 away in my closet (I have an early backwards compatible PS3) and it's just easier to pick up the PSP and play an import.  Of course I would rather a PS3 one, but I'm perfectly content with a PSP one.  I've wanted a good portable Narutimate for a while.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 6, 2009)

If this game was for PS3 instead I would probably want it so bad I'd buy another PS3 if I had to to get it.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2009)

Ningen said:


> The Jiraiya/Pain fight will likely be animated by October, so I think it's very likely this game will at least go through that.  I noticed the ground current as well, but that move isn't a big deal and doesn't spoil anything, so it doesn't hint at the Itachi fight.  I still hope the game goes that far though.



Damn it.

Pain's inclusion will force me to buy a PSP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2009)

Klue said:


> Damn it.
> 
> Pain's inclusion will force me to buy a PSP.



lol, but shit.. pain would be haxxed in accel


----------



## zebas1 (Sep 7, 2009)

is the psp region locked or not?


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 7, 2009)

no, is region free


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 7, 2009)

anyone here gonna use ad-hoc party to play co-op around the world?


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 7, 2009)

I dont think pein will be included yet. Since i heard the game?s story will go until the sasuke vs deidara fight.
But if pein gets included in future installments i can bet deva path is gonna be strong, specially since he will have shinra tensei, bansho tenin, and chibaku tensei. Along with the black chakra blades.


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 7, 2009)

How are they going to do it for Pain in Accel. Is he going to have six different characters or one with all of them as support.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know how different they are but you are not getting 6 pains. They may be in jutsu or ougis and assists.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 8, 2009)

maybe we could get it in 6 charachters, afterall,now we can make a 1 vs 3 battle now, probably in story mode you'll need to defeat 3 of them at once...
even if I'm pretty sure we need to wait accel 4 for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2009)

i predict deva as the selectable char, and others are within his moveset.. but it would rock to choose which primary path you want to start out with, with different movesets ofcourse


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2009)

-OZN- said:


> maybe we could get it in 6 charachters, afterall,now we can make a 1 vs 3 battle now, probably in story mode you'll need to defeat 3 of them at once...
> even if I'm pretty sure we need to wait accel 4 for this.


i could only see 3 of the pains playable wile the other 3 be moveset,ultimates,in game jutsu,ect.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2009)

any new scans for this week?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 8, 2009)

At the great pace the show is going at now,  Pain's first fight will probably be over by the end of October. So it's definitely possible they include him somehow - even if the story mode doesn't go that far.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2009)

they will reveal it before the game release ..so i don't worry much


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 9, 2009)

I suposse that in case Pein gets to be included, the selectable Body would be Deva Path. The other 5 could come in one of his ougis.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2009)

Deva Realm hadn't revealed his jutsu until his attack on Konoha. They'll probably just troll us with Animal, Hungry Ghost & Human Realm. I predict a combo orgy ougis though.


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 10, 2009)

Then again, i dont think pein will be included here just yet. He will reveal his jutsus until much later in the anime.  Besides so far we know the game?s story mode goes until the sasuke vs deidara fight, so i dont think we will get to see pein until accel 4.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2009)

Dark Demon said:


> Then again, i dont think pein will be included here just yet. He will reveal his jutsus until much later in the anime.  Besides so far we know the game?s story mode goes until the sasuke vs deidara fight, so i dont think we will get to see pein until accel 4.


With every Accel game that comes out the day it's released the game is always further than the anime is. If Jiraiya/Pain is coming up now in the anime then when the game comes out it'll be further than that. It hasn't been different.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2009)

ssj92 said:


> anyone here gonna use ad-hoc party to play co-op around the world?



Co-op in a 2-D fighting game? 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> With every Accel game that comes out the day it's released the game is always further than the anime is. If Jiraiya/Pain is coming up now in the anime then when the game comes out it'll be further than that. It hasn't been different.


Yeah I said this before, 4 tails and Sasuke were in Accel 2, when the game out the same week 4 tails premiered in the anime for the first time.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 11, 2009)

If the anime reaches the Pain fight I'm pretty sure they'll include him, based on how they've handled characters in the past.  

I was thinking about it though, and Pain is going to be a very difficult character for them to do.  What they should probably do is have you control Deva, but his combos consist completely of the three bodies used during the Jiraiya fight because Deva himself doesn't show anything before the invasion.  Then for the next game, they completely do away with that and redo Pain completely, with different versions of him to include all of his bodies and powers.

I don't really care about Pain though. I just want Sasuke and Deidara to be redone with moves used during their fight, and I really want Sasuke and Itachi to have moves used during theirs, but I doubt it'll go that far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm going to bet this will cover up to the entire Sasuke vs Itachi fight. :ho

Lets see how this works out. 

Susano'o Ougi here I come.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 11, 2009)

That would be awesome.  But why stop at just a Susanoo ougi when you can have a Susanoo awakening as well.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 11, 2009)

no new scan this week?


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 11, 2009)

-OZN- said:


> no new scan this week?



none so far


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2009)

kuso no new scans huh >_<


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 15, 2009)

how much till the TGS? can't wait to see new video!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2009)

soon enough i hope ^^
cant wait


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 15, 2009)

1 more week, can't wait.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 16, 2009)

Fucking awesome! Can't wait till its out.
Better be better than Naruto 2: mugenjo or w\e its called, coz it was truly shit..


----------



## Blackout286 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, hopefully CC2 will give out lots of info and gameplay videos at TGS. ^ ^


Youtube Image lol


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 16, 2009)

I just popped int to say how much I hate that this game is only coming out on PSP. This is the best Naruto fighting game series (way better than UN Storm) and it should be on the PS3. The PSP already has that Heroes version, it's just so stupid IMO. I don't have a PSP and I'm bot buying one. I'll just stick to Ultimate Ninja 4 and hope that future PS3 releases are made more like the Narutimate Hero games.


----------



## Blackout286 (Sep 16, 2009)

Robert Haydn said:


> I just popped int to say how much I hate that this game is only coming out on PSP. This is the best Naruto fighting game series (way better than UN Storm) and it should be on the PS3. The PSP already has that Heroes version, it's just so stupid IMO. I don't have a PSP and I'm bot buying one. I'll just stick to Ultimate Ninja 4 and hope that future PS3 releases are made more like the Narutimate Hero games.



Well, PS3 has the Storm series and PS2 is pretty much going to get it's Life-Support unplugged soon next year. Besides, not many people can afford Swap Magic, Flip Tops, Slim Tools, Mod Tools along with a PS2 and an import game. CC2 stated long ago that NA2 was the final and last game for PS2, they are moving the Accel series to PSP now. After all PSP is still very large in Japan, as large as PS3 and PS2.

Instead of being so negative about that whole thing, try to support CC2. They gave Ultimate Ninjas fans Naruto PS2 games and loved their UN fans. In exchange for the games they given, try to support their choice in return and stop being so upset.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 16, 2009)

Robert Haydn said:


> I just popped int to say how much I hate that this game is only coming out on PSP. This is the best Naruto fighting game series (way better than UN Storm) and it should be on the PS3. The PSP already has that Heroes version, it's just so stupid IMO. I don't have a PSP and I'm bot buying one. I'll just stick to Ultimate Ninja 4 and hope that future PS3 releases are made more like the Narutimate Hero games.



They have the right to release the game in whatever system they want, if you don't have a PSP just deal with it!


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 16, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They have the right to release the game in whatever system they want, if you don't have a PSP just deal with it!


I agree. At least they're continuing the series instead of dropping it since most of us don't have a PS3. Of course they could've just dropped it all together but why kill a good Naruto franchise that's actually pretty good? That'd be their downfall lol


----------



## Blackout286 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hopefully the PS2 Accel fans will understand and support CC2. Sheesh, they're acting as if CC2 stabbed them in the heart of something. They are just carrying the series onto another system so the series won't die along with PS2.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 17, 2009)

Blackout286 said:


> Instead of being so negative about that whole thing, try to support CC2. They gave Ultimate Ninjas fans Naruto PS2 games and loved their UN fans. In exchange for the games they given, try to support their choice in return and stop being so upset.


It's hard 

I get what you're all saying though, I know the PS2 will be dead soon. I just can't afford a PSP and don't want to buy one just for this. That doesn't change the fact that I'll be upset over missing out, so I can't help but be bitter. 

So the PSP is hot in Japan, but is it really hotter than the PS3? 
I'm just confused, no matter how you say it, it sounds like a demotion to me. To a series that wasn't bad at all.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 17, 2009)

For the ps3 there are the storm series, someone might say that except for grafics, the nautimate series was better, but remember thae this was just storm 1, the game will be modified and boosted every time, if you remember well narutimate hero 1 was near to be horrible...and for the narutimate/Accel series, better to go on living on another console that just die with the ps2...however...I want some scan it is almost 2 week without one T_T


----------



## hurka (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought a PSP, and the biggest reason was this game.

I dont like storm at all, I was planning buying a ps3 before the game was released, but when I saw it I was a bit disappointed. It wasnt a system buyer game for me. But I'm still planning buying one, but atm its not so urgent.

I am just happy that this game is being made.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 17, 2009)

Robert Haydn said:


> I just popped int to say how much I hate that this game is only coming out on PSP. This is the best Naruto fighting game series (way better than UN Storm) and it should be on the PS3. The PSP already has that Heroes version, it's just so stupid IMO. I don't have a PSP and I'm bot buying one. I'll just stick to Ultimate Ninja 4 and hope that future PS3 releases are made more like the Narutimate Hero games.


The heroes version is shit and anyways they haven't even gone into Shippuden yet. The PS3 has Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm anyways...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 17, 2009)

Nazuto

Accel 3 confirmed as playable at the TGS.  I was only expecting videos, not an actual playable demo.


----------



## Blackout286 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ningen said:


> His daughter claims he is a Zionist who loves Israel
> 
> Accel 3 confirmed as playable at the TGS.  I was only expecting videos, not an actual playable demo.



Yeah I heard a few mins ago, though a good friend name des also says that the release date will be Dec.10, and it's revealed in Jump (however there is no visual proof yet so its just a rumor for the moment).

I hope they release a demo on PSN.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 17, 2009)

awesome! 

I want this game now. x_____x


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ningen said:


> (like what Sasuke did with Raikage's elbow)
> 
> Accel 3 confirmed as playable at the TGS.  I was only expecting videos, not an actual playable demo.



thats awesome



Blackout286 said:


> Yeah I heard a few mins ago, though a good friend name des also says that the release date will be Dec.10, and it's revealed in Jump (however there is no visual proof yet so its just a rumor for the moment).
> 
> I hope they release a demo on PSN.



I hope so too, but I don't think they would do that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2009)

need to get a PSP xD


----------



## destinator (Sep 18, 2009)

EPIC!


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 18, 2009)

So we're going to get Pain in there? As well as Kabuchimaru? 
Tobi's in there? 
Hidan and Kakuzu.. this is going to be quite epic..


----------



## destinator (Sep 18, 2009)

Well epic? Maybe just a bit xD.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 18, 2009)

CC2 are just the hardest working company in the business, aren't they?

Here's hoping there are plans for Storm 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2009)

Pain, Tobi/Madara, Hidan, Kakuzu and "Kabuchimaru" are in the game, awesome!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2009)

What did I tell everyone? 

I told everyone since day *1* that Pain was going to be in the game but no, all I heard was that he wasn't going to be in the game since it won't go that far. Repeatedly. Now this i s the proof. It'll take up to the whole Hunt for Itachi arc. 

Now I feel great. Awesome.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 18, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
will my heart be strong enogue?!
(we can even see a little image of idan in is curse-circle...!!!)


----------



## Hellion (Sep 18, 2009)

Dammit I'm might have to buy a psp again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2009)

wowowow....totally awesome


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 18, 2009)

it seems like this wasn't all there was on this week scan, if you look carefull you may notice part of 4tk-naruto back there...however...that's just too much as it is!!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 18, 2009)

well Yahiko pain was obvious he could be in but i doubt that the other pains will be considering they dont show their moves till later.


----------



## destinator (Sep 18, 2009)

Credits to Kato-kun from SR!


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 18, 2009)

i love you des!


----------



## Helix (Sep 18, 2009)

I really like that cover art.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 18, 2009)

Well let's hear what all those people who said there's no way Pain would be in it now have to say.  Based on the cover, it looks like the game probably covers all the way through the Itachi fight, seeing as Pain and Itachi are the highlighted bad guys.


----------



## destinator (Sep 18, 2009)

Here we go again.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 18, 2009)

destinator said:


> Here we go again.



That's just great, keep up the good stuff. 
How's the Japanese coming along?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 18, 2009)

ugh....on the psps small ass screen for no reason at all.  pray to gawd they change up the assist/partner system some cause that really hurt the series somewhat in my opionion.

shits looking good tho. great scans. Knew pain would be in it, it just wouldn't make sense at all if he wasn't.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 18, 2009)

pain! oh hell yeah!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2009)

Kabutomaru probaly play the same as Kabuto and only diference will be his model till later wend he fully complete.




Dbgohan08 said:


> well Yahiko pain was obvious he could be in but i doubt that the other pains will be considering they dont show their moves till later.


God Realm Pain does not shown his battle ability till he fougth Kakashi.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome! This game gets better and better, I don't know if I can wait til Dec. 10th


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 18, 2009)

I really wish they give out a PS2 version of it too ='( I don't have psp and I will miss the pre-timeskip characters too.... Whyyy Cc2 just whyy on psp and not ps2 or even ps3? anyway this game looks hotter and hotter can't wait to try it when my friend gets it xD

-LS-


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 18, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Kabutomaru probaly play the same as Kabuto and only diference will be his model till later wend he fully complete.




If CC2 wants to live up to its rep, then they are going to make up moves and stuff for Kaboro. I can see it now. Kaboro fights like normal kabuto at first. u land his ultra which is something like Kabuto keeling over and grabbing his arm in  pain then he extends his hand a huge wave white snakes attack. then when the  attack settle kaboro gives a sadistic laugh then u have Kabuto fighting with a bunch of oro like moves while keeping some of his chakra hand attacks. fuckin win.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2009)

This is too awesome.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 19, 2009)

i hope sasuke has another costume. that shirtless one is gonna be annoying.

but this game isn't known for having alternate costumes, just colour changes.

and juugo having another costume would have been better. but we don't see him do much without the cape till now.

and even thought it's a spoiler, i'm sure pain will use his proper jutsu. it's not too much of a spoiler really. or the other bodies may be his special moves.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 19, 2009)

how do you think they'll make pain?
in the jiraiya vs pain fight we only see 3 body fight...and one of them just take a kick from jiraiya...
I realy can't figure out how he'll be!


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2009)

Yay for Tobi!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2009)

It'll probably be 3 Pains fighting mostly for Pain. For his ougi they all will pop out, jump at the character and then the screen turns black and you hear all these attack sounds. When it goes back to the light the character's on the ground.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 19, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> i hope sasuke has another costume. that shirtless one is gonna be annoying.



I think shirtless is better than his stupid over-sized long sleeve shirt.  I hope he actually has the outfit he wore during the Itachi fight, or one that has a cloak on.  This game really does need alternate outfits.  I would love having Akatsuki without the cloaks as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2009)

pain? cs2 sasuke? really? this is shit is getting better and better.



Si Style said:


> CC2 are just the hardest working company in the business, aren't they?
> 
> Here's hoping there are plans for Storm 2




agree their naru games have been sick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It'll probably be 3 Pains fighting mostly for Pain. For his ougi they all will pop out, jump at the character and then the screen turns black and you hear all these attack sounds. When it goes back to the light the character's on the ground.



*Spoiler*: __ 




















epic akuma is epic


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 20, 2009)

The game is great!  Better by far from the previous Naruto PSP game!!!! 
Also, the story mode seems to be like Mugenjou (i mean the pic-based story, not the floors etc)

I hope thanks to TGS, to see some gameplay videos soon, and a Naruto Storm 2 announcement >.<


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats it. I'm getting myself a psp


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 20, 2009)

Ningen said:


> I think shirtless is better than his stupid over-sized long sleeve shirt.  I hope he actually has the outfit he wore during the Itachi fight, or one that has a cloak on.  This game really does need alternate outfits.  I would love having Akatsuki without the cloaks as well.


His best outfit is the one after the over sized long sleeve one, if you read the manga you will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 20, 2009)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> The game is great!  Better by far from the previous Naruto PSP game!!!!
> Also, the story mode seems to be like Mugenjou (i mean the pic-based story, not the floors etc)
> 
> I hope thanks to TGS, to see some gameplay videos soon, and a Naruto Storm 2 announcement >.<



Naruto Shippuuden Ultimate Ninja Storm? I hope so  if it goes up to Gutsy Ninja arc then I would be happiest Naruto fan on this world 

-LS-


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 20, 2009)

So this game has all the characters in the previous games and then some? This game is going to be epic.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 20, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> So this game has all the characters in the previous games and then some? This game is going to be epic.



I don't think it has pre-time skip characters, but the rest it should


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2009)

The epicness this games shows demands me to buy a PSP.


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 21, 2009)

do you think there will be something like a levelling sistem just like in narutimate hero 2 or 3?
I hope so, since there is not a real story mode I hope at last that there will be some kind of fighting mission in wich you receive exp...


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 21, 2009)

It would have been cool if they made the single player mode like on Accel 1.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 21, 2009)

I think they should completely take Story Mode out and only focus on fighting, and have different modes that focus only on fighting without wasting our time with story that we've already seen in the manga/anime.  And if there is a Story Mode, I really hope it's not some boring, drawn-out, tedious RPG-like mode.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 22, 2009)

Cant wair for that!

Had all naruto games for PSP so far, all were fun but lacked chars...


----------



## Mio (Sep 22, 2009)

OMFG SHIRTLES SASUKE?!?! 

pek

I'm soooo gonna get this.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

Ningen said:


> I think they should completely take Story Mode out and only focus on fighting, and have different modes that focus only on fighting without wasting our time with story that we've already seen in the manga/anime.  And if there is a Story Mode, I really hope it's not some boring, drawn-out, tedious RPG-like mode.



No, just no. Thats how Ultimate Ninja Heroes (the first one) was. That did not turn out well for the game.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 22, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> No, just no. Thats how Ultimate Ninja Heroes (the first one) was. That did not turn out well for the game.



No, Ultimate Ninja Heroes didn't really have a story, but they didn't focus much on the fighting aspect either.  They just lazily released a downgraded version of Narutimate 2 on the PSP.  They didn't even bother giving people their movesets from Narutimate 3.  

Story modes are a waste of time in fighting games.  They should spend their time on other modes, like online play.


----------



## Seany (Sep 22, 2009)

Mio said:


> OMFG SHIRTLES SASUKE?!?!
> 
> pek
> 
> I'm soooo gonna get this.



Calm down it's just a bunch of pixels


----------



## Mio (Sep 22, 2009)

You jealous?


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2009)

ninjavideo commercial


----------



## Seany (Sep 22, 2009)

Mio said:


> You jealous?



Ahaa no. :ho


----------



## slickcat (Sep 22, 2009)

damn, looks fluid, feels like accel should be no less. crap I dont like hand held games. I ll wait for a  bit b4 i decide to get it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2009)

hahaha awesome CM ^^


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ningen said:


> No, Ultimate Ninja Heroes didn't really have a story, but they didn't focus much on the fighting aspect either.  They just lazily released a downgraded version of Narutimate 2 on the PSP.  They didn't even bother giving people their movesets from Narutimate 3.
> 
> Story modes are a waste of time in fighting games.  They should spend their time on other modes, like online play.



I prefer having a story mode as long as its fun. The PSP games released so far story modes weren't that fun, but having that story mode is a good thing when you get bored of just fighting. I agree they should have added a wi-fi online mode which would have been cool.



destinator said:


> Jeeves and Wooster commercial



nice


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

ssj92 said:


> I prefer having a story mode as long as its fun. The PSP games released so far story modes weren't that fun, but having that story mode is a good thing when you get bored of just fighting. I agree they should have added a wi-fi online mode which would have been cool.
> 
> 
> 
> nice



I have to agree. Just having a fighting mode gets you bored of just that, at least with a story mode it will keep you interested. Which is why I didn't like the first Ultimate Ninja Heroes and preferred the 2nd one even if it was a crappy story.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> Yes, that shit is bad. commercial



Bwahahaa, That's a cute commercial XD. Junko Takeuchi nawww... XD.


----------



## Lord Prime (Sep 23, 2009)

god damn , they really couldnt put this on ps3 or keep on ps2?  

I NEED A PSP NAO!!!


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 23, 2009)

des, in the last scan-post you made there were 3 pick but it also give an icon-like thing as if there is a 4th scan that wasn't load, there where a 4th scan or is just my pc that is starting to get crazy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2009)

damm the gameplay looks sweet... can't wait

edit: are those the seyius of naruto and kakashi?


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> Negima!Mahou Sekai 1
> commercial


Rofl at the commercial.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 24, 2009)

link

Ah sweet, glorious Tokyo Game Show.

Also, you can finally pre-order on Playasia.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats a sick trailer. Can't wait to pick this game up December 10th!!

Also, I tried to see how many characters in the game just by looking at the trailer...looks just about 35 characters. I may have miscounted though


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 24, 2009)

That Looks Great, I guess it goes up to the Deidara fight.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2009)

all of the ultimate moves look really good. glad they remade them.

kakashi's kamui is an ultimate now.

i think there are 42 characters. but i havn't seen chiyo, kankurou or temari yet.

these are what i've seen in an image and in vids:

*Spoiler*: __ 




kakashi
yamato
naruto
sakura
sai

gai
neji
lee
ten ten

asuma
chouji
shikamaru
ino

kurenai
shino
kiba
hinata

anko/shizune ???

minato
kakashi (young)
obito

jiraiya
tsunade

chiyo
gaara
kankurou
temari

orochimaru
kabuto (oro infected)
sasuke
juugo
suigetsu
Karin

pain (tendou)
tobi
itachi
kisame
deidara
sasori (hiruko puppet)
sasori (human puppet)
hidan 
kakzuzu


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't see Anko.  Maybe you mean Shizune?  And you left out Chiyo.  Also, Pain is not on there.  We know that he is more than likely in the game, given his appearance on the cover, but he isn't shown on this trailer.  Once he and Konan are shown fighting in the anime, I'm sure they'll be completely confirmed.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2009)

don't quote me cos i keep editing. i don't see why would need to quote it anyway...

and the characters not in the image we've seen in vids. go check the vid on youtube carefuly.

and anko is in the image, far left. next to kurenai. can't see shizune.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 24, 2009)

That's Shizune next to Kurenai.  I haven't seen Anko in any videos that I can remember.  Chiyo, as well as Temari, are shown in the group shot shown at 1:20 in the trailer.  Kankurou is shown fighting Deidara, Hiruko Sasori, and Gaara at 0:27 in the trailer.

Also, it's interesting to note that we've seen four-tailed Naruto in one of the scans last week, but at 0:45 in the trailer you can see that the one-tailed form is also playable.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice video, really can't wait for this game to come out. It would be awesome if they released a demo in like October or November before the release.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 24, 2009)

Ningen said:


> That's Shizune next to Kurenai.  I haven't seen Anko in any videos that I can remember.  Chiyo, as well as Temari, are shown in the group shot shown at 1:20 in the trailer.  Kankurou is shown fighting Deidara, Hiruko Sasori, and Gaara at 0:27 in the trailer.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that we've seen four-tailed Naruto in one of the scans last week, but at 0:45 in the trailer you can see that the one-tailed form is also playable.



Just confirming that's Shizune, you can see Tonton just next to her the little pink and red splotch lol, too bad about no Anko but never know. Lol, might appear.

The thing connecting to her hair looking like mroe hair is her arm in the air with her um... glowy blue hand doing the Chakra Sscalpel thing.


----------



## hurka (Sep 24, 2009)

The game is 80% complete.

*Spoiler*: __ 








from
the website


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> kakashi's kamui is an ultimate now.
> 
> these are what i've seen in an image and in vids:
> 
> ...



Dude where is Kakashi Kamui special???


----------



## Higawa (Sep 24, 2009)

That really looks good!

I need that game immediatly even If I cant speak japanese.
I also handled all the jap Bleach Games xD


----------



## valerian (Sep 24, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> That Looks Great, I guess it goes up to the Deidara fight.



I'm pretty sure it ends after the Itachi and Sasuke fight.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 24, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I'm pretty sure it ends after the Itachi and Sasuke fight.


Well that's assuming we get Pain then. I guess Sasuke's jutsu shows a bit of that as well. Since he used it in Itachi's fight. 

I was just going by what the latest piece of confirmed information tells us. I have no idea how it will play out later on.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2009)

sweet preordered xD


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 24, 2009)

MS81 said:


> Dude where is Kakashi Kamui special???



It's one of the very last ougi's shown at the very end of the trailer.  It shows someone being hit by the vortex and then it pans out and you see Kakashi kneeling in front of it.  It happens really fast and without pausing you might miss it.


----------



## valerian (Sep 24, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Well that's assuming we get Pain then. I guess Sasuke's jutsu shows a bit of that as well. Since he used it in Itachi's fight.
> 
> I was just going by what the latest piece of confirmed information tells us. I have no idea how it will play out later on.



It would be stupid of them not to add Pein in the game, seeing as he's on the front cover.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 24, 2009)

finally Yondy gets a new special. FINALLY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> all of the ultimate moves look really good. glad they remade them.
> 
> kakashi's kamui is an ultimate now.
> 
> ...



which vid?


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2009)

Update official website: AW MAH GAWD IT FEELS SO GUD AROUND MAH DICK GURL

*Stuff for avatars*

AW MAH GAWD IT FEELS SO GUD AROUND MAH DICK GURL
AW MAH GAWD IT FEELS SO GUD AROUND MAH DICK GURL


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Si Style (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty rocking - Nothing on Pein and Jiraiya yet though


----------



## destinator (Sep 26, 2009)

*Accel 3 impressions from TGS posted by a user from 2ch*

There seems to be just a single Ougi for each character (though new/improved ones for old characters). Two Jutsus for characters but you have to select one for the fight (like NUNS). Load times seem to be faster than PS2.

*Controls*
/\ 0 - Jutsu
/\ /\ 0 - Ougi
/\ X - Dash
/\ [] - Shuriken (he wasnt anymore if this is right)

*16 characters where playable in the demo:*
Naruto, Sakura, Sai, Yamato, Kid Kakashi, Obito, Minato, Kakashi, Sasuke, Team Hebi, Hidan, Kakuzu  Deidara, Tobi

*Jutsus*
Sasuke: Chidori, Soufuushasan no Tachi = “Manipulating Windmill Triple Blades” !?
Kakashi: Raikiri
Minato: Oodama Rasengan, Shunkou
Kakuzu: Katon: Zukokku, Ji-on-gu
Deidara: C2


----------



## Fireball (Sep 26, 2009)

i guess that "/\" supposed to be triangle?


interesting that there is only one ougi each character...


----------



## slickcat (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn Not the stupid UNS control scheme. I expected accel to stick to its own pattern of play. Though I m sure the amount of combos will be just as much as its always been. but why select jutsu types. I fear for the next UNS if they dont step up their game.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 26, 2009)

destinator said:


> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Since when can Minato do that
I thought that odama Rasengan was Naruto,s original Rasengan that he made during the time skip. I know this just a video game and not all the moves are canon but they could have put some more thought into it. Altrough i would like to see the flame Rasengan again
[YOUTUBE]W4Q4jAcqTDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2009)

totally awesome


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 26, 2009)

It's still possible, although unlikely, that in the actual game you may be able to equip ougi's as well, which means more than 1 per person.  Unless it's already possible to tell on the demo menu/select screen that this will not be possible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2009)

so controls are like ninja storm, sweet, i thought they were okay.. can't wait


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awww UNS controls? Ugh, I would have enjoyed Accel controls much better but eh, I can live with UNS controls. They should let you customize them completely or something so you can switch to the Accel controls as well.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 27, 2009)

They should have kept the pre-time skip character, I guess it depends if they had enough storage..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 27, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> They should have kept the pre-time skip character, I guess it depends if they had enough storage..



that's why this game should be on the ps2 and not psp, or on ps3 with UNS graphics 

now I have to buy a psp or wait for Naruto Shippuuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm for the PS3 ='(
Cc2 <'3

but I will try this game when my friend gets it xD if it is worth I might get it too x3

-LS-

EDIT: Hahaha my 666th post


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you guys then play this game in Japanese or are these games translated and buyable in the us?


----------



## Helix (Sep 27, 2009)

Dang, I was hoping for more than 1 ougi.



Thomaatj said:


> Do you guys then play this game in Japanese or are these games translated and buyable in the us?



I typically get the japanese version. This won't be out for quite awhile in the US.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> They should have kept the pre-time skip character, I guess it depends if they had enough storage..



I doubt storage was a problem. UMDs hold like 1.8gb, Accel 2 was like 1gb


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't mind the control scheme...or rather I'm neutral until we learn more or I can play it.  Some are fearing that the dash could mess up some of the advance techniques, but it's possible it might not.  I think the xx dash will still be in there, but the /\ x dash will be a stronger, faster dash, which means the advance techniques that use dash shouldn't be affected too much.  Of course, I've never really learned or mastered any of the "advanced" techniques, so I wouldn't really know.  And I don't really mind only one jutsu per match, as long as there are many available jutsu to equip...hopefully at least 3 per person, except some of the more minor characters only 2.

Also, I personally don't care about no pre-timeskip characters.  The only ones I think they maybe should include are those that don't already have a post-skip counterpart, such as the Sound 5, Haku, and Zabuza.  But it's not even confirmed yet whether pre-skip characters are in or not.  They probably aren't though.


----------



## CloudXXX (Sep 27, 2009)

*Is Konan in any Naruto video games?*

Just wondering...


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 27, 2009)

CloudXXX said:


> Just wondering...


Well, since Pain is in it, I don't see why she wouldn't be. They still have 2 months till this game comes out so they could still add a few more characters in it. But as of right now, she isn't in the game as far as I know.


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2009)

190 Missions, oh yeah!


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't wait for this game to come out, another game I can play when I'm bored, it looks great also.


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 28, 2009)

destinator said:


> 190 Missions, oh yeah!




Awesome, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 28, 2009)

destinator said:


> 190 Missions, oh yeah!



Hopefully they bring back the "Random Mission" from previous games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2009)

destinator said:


> 190 Missions, oh yeah!



fuck!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 29, 2009)

some gameplay

this thread instead


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this game ever going to be released for PS3 console?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> Is this game ever going to be released for PS3 console?



doubt it bro...  it would be a stupid(and impossible) move. but i recommend to borrow a psp from someone you know or something, you don't wanna miss this 



> Link



amateurs


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 29, 2009)

shyakugaun said:


> some gameplay
> 
> Story Link




That was like 10 seconds of actual gameplay. 

Hopefully a longer, better version is released.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2009)

well better than nothing ^^

looking forward to awesome Ougis


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> well better than nothing ^^
> 
> looking forward to awesome Ougis



still amateurs though , not using neither x>x to dash or triangle>x to sprint.. btw, say goodbye to the R button in your psps, cuz spamming kawarimi will destroy it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2009)

ahaha i know some people just keep pressing R2 during the whole fight...


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw Pain in the video, but he's not a playable character right? Where did the story end in Accel 3? coz i know Accel 2's ending was the failed rescue Sasuke arc


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2009)

I think he should be usable at least 1-3 of his bodies ( or in ougis )
if the anime cover through Jiraiya VS Pain


----------



## ssj92 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> I saw Pain in the video, but he's not a playable character right? Where did the story end in Accel 3? coz i know Accel 2's ending was the failed rescue Sasuke arc



Pain will be in the game.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2009)

this psp game is awesome!!


----------



## Tony-Kun (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah this game should be pretty great

Especially with adhoc party. Now people can play eachother online

already preordered my copy from here


Order Narutimate Accel 3

I think there's a bonus shipped with it so it doesn't hurt to buy early = )


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2009)

ya usually if u pre ordered it...the bonus will come with it ( this time will be some paradise ahaha )


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 1, 2009)

I was going to post ages ago, when the new trailer came out. omfg, I want Karin


----------



## Si Style (Oct 1, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> I saw Pain in the video, but he's not a playable character right? Where did the story end in Accel 3? coz i know Accel 2's ending was the failed rescue Sasuke arc



Where did you see Pein? Time code please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> I saw Pain in the video, but he's not a playable character right? Where did the story end in Accel 3? coz i know Accel 2's ending was the failed rescue Sasuke arc



which vid?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2009)

they should make a narutimate hero for the ps3, since they wont be doin anythin for the 360.
Still can I run it in a U.S console?
Also is there a PSP2 comin out? I am thinkin on buyin a psp but I am not quite sure, sincerely I prefer a ps3 a thousand times.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 4, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> they should make a narutimate hero for the ps3, since they wont be doin anythin for the 360.
> Still can I run it in a U.S console?
> Also is there a PSP2 comin out? I am thinkin on buyin a psp but I am not quite sure, sincerely I prefer a ps3 a thousand times.



It's called 'Ultimate Ninja Storm"


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2009)

Si Style said:


> It's called 'Ultimate Ninja Storm"



but its nothin alike. Its waay to different.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2009)

True, I'm still hoping for an up to date HD NH game on PS3. I bet it's not sealed to the psp forever.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 5, 2009)

so.. any new footage or gameplay?


----------



## Sesha (Oct 5, 2009)

Nothing new since TGS. There might be a new scan when the next Jump gets released.


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2009)

Here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2009)

I wonder how is the RPG's game play like..


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks liek there will be some side scrolling goodness. =D


----------



## destinator (Oct 11, 2009)

HQ


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2009)

im looking forward to play as Deidara  and S2 Sasu xD


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope Tobi stil has his goofy side when you play as him


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 11, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I hope Tobi stil has his goofy side when you play as him



probably we'll just get the "goofy" tobi...or at last this is what we see in the video from TGS


----------



## Kyou (Oct 13, 2009)

destinator said:


> HQ



Bottom left picture are original characters? Filler story is involved too or something?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> Bottom left picture are original characters? Filler story is involved too or something?



those are special characters that created for the  side story/RPG in the game


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Oct 13, 2009)

Kaki said:


> True, I'm still hoping for an up to date HD NH game on PS3. I bet it's not sealed to the psp forever.



This. Don't loose hope yet because we all know what happened with Resident Evil 4. I still own the "only for gamecube" case lol :ho


----------



## Gene (Oct 13, 2009)

Si Style said:


> It's called 'Ultimate Ninja Storm"


UNS =/= NA


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2009)

Café Convo #18: The Never-Ending Quest to Turn Jello Straight

Video + Websiteupdate


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome ^^


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 15, 2009)

does anibody know what the 3 kanji mean? I mean the blue, yellow and red kanji with the number 0 in the first scene.


----------



## destinator (Oct 15, 2009)

My Summary (if I got something wrong, feel free to point it out)

Page1: Masterrode

- is Narutimate Accel 3's storymode which will be  told via movies, 2D illustration, action missions, battle missions and so on
- you select a mission from the map -> more about the mission will be told via the 2D images or videos -> you will play an action or battle mission -> after completing the mission you will get a ranking for you play

Page2: Masterrode Missions
New Mission Types (left side)

Battles Missions
1. simple battles
2. battles with conditions to clear

Action Missions 
1. Time Attack: (get as fast as possible through the level, at least before the deadline ends)
2. Subjugation/Suppression: bring down the enemies
3. Break/Destroy stuff (not sure here)

Right Side
Apparently if the situation gets too dangerous and it seems you will loose the mission, you can call your friends to help you. Its not really clear how this is done.

Page3: Awakenings
- Realtime-Awakenings when the seal is broken via the L-Button
- its only possible to use it once? not sure here

Page4: Is Akatsuki unstoppable?
Jutsus and Team Jutsus


----------



## Helix (Oct 15, 2009)

For a PSP game, it looks like this game is going to have a lot of content.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2009)

expect more modes from this game ^^


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2009)

Update: heliosphere


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 16, 2009)

hope for some new jutsu or ougi from Minato ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 16, 2009)

The graphics looks even better then Accel 2, I'm surprised.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 17, 2009)

Doesn't look bad.  I don't have a PSP though so no chance of getting it.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 18, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> hope for some new jutsu or ougi from Minato ^^



me too.....


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 19, 2009)

I hoped for a pain scan this week T_T
will it be for the next?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 19, 2009)

What the hell is that?  Is she a movie character?  I really don't know why they waste their time with putting things like that in the game.  Oh well, not that big a deal.  I'm ready to see ingame shots of Pain though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2009)

been a while since i visited this thread, so what new?
and who the fuck are those masked people?


----------



## Si Style (Oct 19, 2009)

Isn't this released end of November? That's probably sort of it...

If we haven't seen Pein by now...I'd start to question his presence.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 19, 2009)

Those characters were created exclusively for the game, they aren't in the movies, they are part of the game's story mode.


----------



## destinator (Oct 19, 2009)

Si Style said:


> Isn't this released end of November? That's probably sort of it...
> 
> If we haven't seen Pein by now...I'd start to question his presence.



Because you always reveal the best ages before the game is released .

Its roughly 2 months before the game comes out ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2009)

awesome scan ^^


----------



## Si Style (Oct 19, 2009)

destinator said:


> Because you always reveal the best ages before the game is released .
> 
> Its roughly 2 months before the game comes out ...



Ah ok, I thought we had less than a month left


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah cool, some more game exclusive characters.

Anyone remember the Ghetto mark?


----------



## Face (Oct 19, 2009)

That girl in the picture looks alot like Haku.


----------



## Raiyu (Oct 20, 2009)

Aren't they from the Naruto Shippuden Movie...? I think...


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 21, 2009)

no, they are original character created for the story mode...even if a manga-like story mode would had been better...or at last this is what i would had prefered...


----------



## destinator (Oct 21, 2009)

Update


----------



## Jamibu (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm excited to play this game already. Can't wait for its release. I'll definitely enjoy this game.


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 21, 2009)

actualy...I'm buying a psp just for this game^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2009)

It seems that Kakashi can uses Rasengan as well ( i dont know its a customize jutsu or not)


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> It seems that Kakashi can uses Rasengan as well ( i dont know its a customize jutsu or not)



It probably is a customize jutsu. I hated that system in the previous games for the PS2. It made some characters incredibly broken.


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 22, 2009)

I think kakashi's rasengan is his combo jutsu with the 4th....if you notice it every time it was shown using that they're near and both using rasengan(in the scan with kakashi gaiden character he was alredy shown)
the only thing I complain abaut is the fact that asaku kaju(the move that gai used to defeat kisame, not pretty sure about the name), was replaced by some kind of star attack...!


----------



## destinator (Oct 23, 2009)

More Ougis:


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 23, 2009)

it seems that every character will get a new oughi...can't wait to see new akatsukis ougi's ^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> More Ougis:


holy crap hinata look like she doing a super uber protective 8 trigrams 64 palms:amazed


Tenten look like she using her Storm special.


----------



## Kyou (Oct 24, 2009)

I was hoping Hinata would get 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That move she used on Pain


, game prob doesn't go till then well obviously, maybe next game.

It's lookin pretty good. Hard to tell graphics of the game when they're smoothing out the images, aren't they? 

Looking forward to seeing more Ougis


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 24, 2009)

It looks amazing so far.

Man, I guess it is a good time to be thinking on asking for Christmas a PSP.


----------



## Xirix (Oct 24, 2009)

Eh, I was looking forward to another game coming out.. but it's only PSP? None of my friends have a PSP.

Oh well, guess I'll just have to hope it gets a console port eventually.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 25, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> I was hoping Hinata would get
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they are smoothing them out a bit.


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2009)

new movie
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhKKII4JpJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 25, 2009)

that was on the official web site from 2 week


----------



## destinator (Oct 28, 2009)

Ougis Ougis Ougis


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2009)

lol at shizune using tonton for dangerous work.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2009)

wat r those called anyway?
explosion ball?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> The graphics looks even better then Accel 2, I'm surprised.


um no is not you can see blocky details in the pics.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 28, 2009)

It looks like the game will lose some of the more cinematic features since there's more then two people playing now. You can tell right away when you look at Kakashi doing Raikiri.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2009)

I am not quite sure.. I liked the moves they had in Narutimate hero 3, and the maps of that game. New maps dont seem to be that good or creative.

I want:

when is this coming out?


----------



## destinator (Oct 29, 2009)

Latest vid.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 29, 2009)

destinator said:


> Latest vid.



Disappointed that we don,t see much of Tobi,s moves.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2009)

damn so I guess NHS 2 is gonna be on PS4?


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2009)

Awakenings


----------



## -OZN- (Oct 30, 2009)

mmm...maybe ino's awakening is some sort of healing zone, in the video we see the same awekening for sakura, karin and tsunade,and in a 2 vs 2 this may be pretty usefull!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 30, 2009)

want to see Jiraiya's sage mode ^^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2009)

destinator said:


> Awakenings



oh yeah, loved gaara's awakening in the past games, it seems even more godly this game.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

destinator said:


> Awakenings


they look decent, hoping for some others too.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 2, 2009)

That guy looks weird... even by Naruto filler villian standards..


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 2, 2009)

Why does it look like he has a philosophers stone coming out of his head?


----------



## destinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Update


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 4, 2009)

it's good that sasori too get a restyle ^^


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

If Pain finally shows face the only akatsuki missing will prolly be zetsu. good shit. hidan looks like he'll be fun as hell to play wit.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 4, 2009)

nice Sasuke S2...lets see wat Ougis we got from him


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice, they don't seem to be pulling any punches just cause it's on PSP...


----------



## Jamibu (Nov 4, 2009)

I think this will be the game that will stay on my PSP for a long time until the next Accel game comes along.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2009)

pretty awesome we get to see Kakashi and Yondi doing double rasengan!!!


----------



## destinator (Nov 6, 2009)

and again ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 6, 2009)

nice updating seems to be fast... ^^


----------



## hurka (Nov 8, 2009)

Found these:


What are these coupons for?


----------



## ssj92 (Nov 8, 2009)

hurka said:


> Found these:
> 
> 
> What are these coupons for?




Looks like a drawing, total of 500 prizes. I think you fill out a form, put the ticket in with the form, mail it, and then you have chance at winning a prize or something. Not 100% sure.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 8, 2009)

...some what translation >_<



> Weekly Shonen Jump No. 46 & 47 issue of "PSP software  NARUTO-Naruto - Narutimate Accel 3 total of 500 gifts to draw a name!" Entry ticket is a set of two pieces.
> Application deadline is November 20, 2009,1 single ticket applicants will apply two times.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 8, 2009)

no scan this week?


----------



## ssj92 (Nov 8, 2009)

-OZN- said:


> no scan this week?




Nope. Hopefully one next week.


----------



## destinator (Nov 11, 2009)

Update


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

oh man.. why cant we have it in english already?
BTW is saskay always go without a shirt? or we will be able to change costumes etc..?


----------



## destinator (Nov 11, 2009)

So yeah, SCE is starting some kind of event at the end of november. This means new upcoming titles will be playable at 3 different locations in Japan. One of them being NA3 and others like FF13.

Source:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 11, 2009)

I want more vids ^^


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

destinator said:


> So yeah, SCE is starting some kind of event at the end of november. This means new upcoming titles will be playable at 3 different locations in Japan. One of them being NA3 and others like FF13.
> 
> Source:



cool... but I dont understand japanese 
And I dont live in japan either so.. guess thats pointless.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 11, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> cool... but I dont understand japanese
> And I dont live in japan either so.. guess thats pointless.



You can make out little things like "NARUTO" and XIII, it's funny.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont get... :/


----------



## destinator (Nov 12, 2009)

Update live


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 12, 2009)

This game is one of the reasons I am considerin on gettin a psp =/


----------



## destinator (Nov 13, 2009)

updated again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 13, 2009)

lol @ what Tobi is doing in the 1st pic ahhaha


----------



## Slam (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2009)

Dammit now I am forced to get a psp 

EDIT: Also that kid was pretty damn excited about it coming to america , he butchered Suigetsu's name though


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 14, 2009)

Slam said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Si Style (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahhh Pein is in, awesome.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

OH.. MY... GAWD..
And I was going to Import the bloody game O.O
I am soo...glad that I ve got a psp!

I am all super HYPER HYPED!
the japs are gettin rly quick at bringing the games to worldwide now, thats soo cool from them.

I want to see the cover!


----------



## Jamibu (Nov 14, 2009)

Slam said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 14, 2009)

haha nice NA announced it already


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy shit, they added the whole six paths, and HM Jiraiya. Definitely getting this.




Suigetsu said:


> I am all super HYPER HYPED!
> the *japs* are gettin rly quick at bringing the games to worldwide now, thats soo cool from them.
> 
> I want to see the cover!



Bolded: You do realize that's a racist term. 

And the cover is in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Holy shit, they added the whole six paths, and HM Jiraiya. Definitely getting this.
> 
> Bolded: You do realize that's a racist term.
> 
> And the cover is in the bottom left corner.



I am sry... we have never practiced racism in my country.
As a matter of fact I find your language insultive.
I am sorry and I apologize if I offended anyone but Japs its the abrevation of japaneses.

Bet a yankee with a racism paranoia...
just relax... and chill no need to get upset.


Anyways I think this game will be probably coming out on March... jezz FFXIII comes out in the same month if so then better start saving.


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2009)

I was just saying it was a racist term, no need to get wound up about it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I was just saying it was a racist term, no need to get wound up about it.



 dont joke like that again or Ill have to go:


.... well maybe not, but I do like that notch.. pic


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Nov 14, 2009)

The picture of Pein only half loads for me?  Is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## Helix (Nov 14, 2009)

I sense Pein being really cheap.

6 against 1....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2009)

well it look like only 3 pain are playble wile the 3 others are jutsu,ect.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 15, 2009)

itachi has not been shown till now...I hope for a definitive version of him too...
I just wanna use amaterasu!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 15, 2009)

I want to see Ougis soon ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Holy shit, they added the whole six paths, and HM Jiraiya. Definitely getting this.



Woot, at least I was right about it going that far, hopefully Susano'o Itachi as well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> And the cover is in the bottom left corner.



I meant the american cover, when it comes to naruto games they usually degradate.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Woot, at least I was right about it going that far, hopefully Susano'o Itachi as well.



Probably why we haven't seen him yet


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 16, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Probably why we haven't seen him yet



I hope that's beacause his moveset will be spoiler ^^


----------



## insane111 (Nov 17, 2009)

another pic off the 10th anniversary site



WHY PSP 



-OZN- said:


> itachi has not been shown till now...I hope for a definitive version of him too...
> I just wanna use amaterasu!



It should include the entire Sasuke vs Itachi fight(and thus all of his techniques). Since the final episode of the fight airs on 12/03, a week before the games release.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2009)

PAIN IS IN BITCHES 


*Spoiler*: __ 




hands crossed for susano'o


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 18, 2009)

PAAAIN SAMA & ERO SENNIN HERMIT MODE.... Cc2 port this game to PS2 or I kiil'ya xD
guess it's time for me to get a psp ;D
-LS-


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2009)

insane111 said:


> another pic off the 10th anniversary site
> 
> 
> 
> WHY PSP



I know, stilling wishing this was a console release. 


Hoping for a later port.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 18, 2009)

PAIN IS DA MAN!

OR DA MEN!

>_<

Seriously... I want this game, but I don't have a PSP...


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 18, 2009)

Pain! 

I'm so getting this


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 19, 2009)

website update,just 3 picks of mission mode...



even the other page has been updated^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 19, 2009)

the RPG seems to be more challenge this time ^^


----------



## destinator (Nov 19, 2009)

Konan confirmed.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 19, 2009)

just too much!!!!!
(I notice that orichimaru got a snake-k$awarimi no jutsu,I love that kind of care for dettail in a game^^)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 19, 2009)

Woot awesome Konan

great Ougis


----------



## Jamibu (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like almost all members of Akatsuki are accounted for in this game except for Zetsu. This game is too awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2009)

whats interesting is that there still no itachi showing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 19, 2009)

They will wait for the anime to show...and update later xD

Susanoo FTW!!!


----------



## Seany (Nov 19, 2009)

^ Save the best for last 

Great to see Konan!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 20, 2009)

So far I'm quite pleased with the content in this game.  The only thing missing now, of course, is a complete Itachi, but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## Vyse (Nov 20, 2009)

Great, now that Adhoc is released in the US, my only question is obvious: Will this game support it?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 20, 2009)

This will be like the perfect naruto fighting game!
I wonder if we will have costume options , for chars like saskay, and others.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 20, 2009)

don't know if this was alredy posted


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Nov 20, 2009)

Pain looks awesome!!! ANd konan seems nicely done also.. cant wait!!!


----------



## Legend (Nov 20, 2009)

I WANT THIS GAME ASAP!!!


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is coming out in America, in the Spring


though I am not sure if they will cut anything out, as they show screen of Team Fail and say they are playable but says it only goes up to Hidan/Kakuzu in story. A complete contradiction, though Namdai will likely release it unaltered.
35+can be 40+ too, if you look at Clash of Ninja Revolution 3


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoa 
didnt see that coming


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 20, 2009)

NA seems to be catching up ^^


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 20, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> NA seems to be catching up ^^



Apparently the show is already dubbed up to the Sanbi arc, but Viz hasn't even shown past the Gaara Arc yet

The Latest Wii game even had Hidan and Kakuzu Playable


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2009)

Speaking of the Sanbi arc, I wonder if Guren will be in this. She was the first filler character to actually have interesting abilities that would work well in a game.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2009)

the game not covers fillers  characters...

but her crystals jutsus is so awesome...


----------



## slickcat (Nov 21, 2009)

. Too bad each character has only one jutsu per fight. and one ougi. I just wonder why they went with the psp route.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2009)

Because PS2 is dead and they are a bunch of lazy fuckers who won't commit to the PS3 after such a tragedy (cough cough Ultimate Ninja Storm)


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2009)

Aww really? Just one ougi per character? That kinda sucks.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 21, 2009)

Its Dec 10


----------



## Higawa (Nov 21, 2009)

Omg thats so soon 

cant wait!


----------



## Jamibu (Nov 21, 2009)

But still, in terms of content, I think this game is way better compared to the previous Naruto games for the PSP since this is a carry-over title from the PS2. 

The days are winding down to its release.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 21, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Because PS2 is dead and they are a bunch of lazy fuckers who won't commit to the PS3 after such a tragedy (cough cough Ultimate Ninja Storm)



Funny you should say that because they said that Ultimate Ninja Storm was one of the most succesful Naruto games. 
They are probably working on the second one already. Notice how both the next x360 game and PS3 games haven't been announced yet? 

They chose PSP cause PS2 is slowly dying off and they wanted to keep the 2D gameplay for the fans of the series.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2009)

xbox 360 came out wit a sequel already and its developed by different folks. another one wont come out till shippuden is far along in usa.

ninja storm im sure is in the works.

and if they usa is really getting this game soon wit Pain in it, then i look forward to Ninja Storm going that far too.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 22, 2009)

from the third pick we can assume old jutsu is selezionable,
hintata is actualy using jirobou jutsu's...
fantastic!!!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 22, 2009)

Aww, they got rid of the sound 5, Haku and Zabuza 

It's okay cause KONAN IS A PLAYABLE CHARACTER  pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 22, 2009)

cool scans ^^


----------



## Agitation (Nov 22, 2009)

they wernt in ultimate ninja storm and not this? whats the reason?


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Agitation said:


> they wernt in ultimate ninja storm and not this? whats the reason?



Go buy UN3 if you want to play as them so badly.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 22, 2009)

Agitation said:


> they wernt in ultimate ninja storm and not this? whats the reason?



Their probably dumping all of the old/deceased characters as time goes on. They dumped all of the kids too. And Konohamaru/Hanabi/Anko and the Hokages aren't on here either. Maybe they only want characters who are apart of the current story line.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyler said:


> Their probably dumping all of the old/deceased characters as time goes on. They dumped all of the kids too. And Konohamaru/Hanabi/Anko and the Hokages aren't on here either. Maybe they only want characters who are apart of the current story line.



Thats pretty cool, altought I wished that young kakashi and obito where on the narutimate hero 3.
Oh well I, anyways I have to say that I love this current cast that they are showing us.
Altought it is ashame that Anko is not in it.


Anyways, are we having alternate costumes?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 23, 2009)

Ya hopefully we will have some alternate costumes


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah... I dont know why I found that no skirtted sasuke odd. I would sure prefer him with he's blue shirt or white one too.

Also black shirted suigetsu would be nice.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 23, 2009)

holy fawk Sennin Mode Jiraiyah in it!!!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2009)

Im sure they have costume changes.

On Shippuden accel 2 they have costume changes. I hope they give the Akatsuki orange clouds in this game. On my accel games they have yellow clouds for alternate costumes. Either one will be fine.


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

Fuck orange clouds, give them their battle damaged outfits.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fuck orange clouds, give them their battle damaged outfits.



fucking right!!!!
in the narutimate game till now alternative costumes means just the same costume with shitty colors...
however, this game is gonna be wonderfull even without this...That's something I can pass on


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Fuck orange clouds, give them their battle damaged outfits.



No point in giving them battle damaged outfits seeing as every time they go into a new battle their clothes aren't damaged from the previous battles they've had. That being said, Hidan has a battle damaged cloak, and Kakuzu doesn't wear his akatsuki cloak. Wish granted.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyler said:


> Im sure they have costume changes.
> 
> On Shippuden accel 2 they have costume changes. I hope they give the Akatsuki orange clouds in this game. On my accel games they have yellow clouds for alternate costumes. Either one will be fine.



In mine they had blue, and it looked awesome.
I never got to know how to change costume's in accel 2.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2009)

color swaps =/= alt. costume.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 24, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> In mine they had blue, and it looked awesome.
> I never got to know how to change costume's in accel 2.



I forgot, I haven't played it in a while. Probably R2.


----------



## Espada (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank god it didn't come out in PS3. I'm saving to buy Wii and I can't afford to buy two at one go


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 24, 2009)

crystalroselle said:


> Thank god it didn't come out in PS3. I'm saving to buy Wii and I can't afford to buy two at one go


Should get a PS3 then..


----------



## Espada (Nov 24, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Should get a PS3 then..



But I don't have any games that I really want to play on PS3  Probably only FFXIII but it's not coming out yet  PS3 needs more good games to entice me


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 24, 2009)

crystalroselle said:


> But I don't have any games that I really want to play on PS3  Probably only FFXIII but it's not coming out yet  PS3 needs more good games to entice me



No way... first time I hear that in a LOOOONG time.. I guess you're more into casual games.. Wii Fit?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 24, 2009)

The Wii is going on 4 years. If anything, as soon as you purchase a Wii Nintendo will pop out a new console.


----------



## Espada (Nov 24, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> No way... first time I hear that in a LOOOONG time.. I guess you're more into casual games.. Wii Fit?



I'm more of an RPG player actually  Haven't seen any 'must have' games I wanna play on PS3 yet. Doesn't really help that PS3 slim is not backward compatible? My PS2 is broken so if it's backward compatible it would be awesome  I'm actually more attracted to their controller and interactive gaming 



			
				Tyler said:
			
		

> The Wii is going on 4 years. If anything, as soon as you purchase a Wii Nintendo will pop out a new console.



They seems to be more concentrating on NDS though with the NDSi  It makes sense since they were more of a handheld console company I guess. Besides all the other consoles are older if I'm not wrong.


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 25, 2009)

new pick from story mode
(why the hell they want me to fight fire mouse?!)


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 25, 2009)

ok, sasuke ougi is kirin, that confirm that we'll probably get amaterasu and susano too...


AMAZING!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2009)

i hope we do get susano'o and amaterasu..

itachi would seriously pwn like that..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Nov 25, 2009)

Hopefully we well get it after this week and next week ep ^^


----------



## Pein (Nov 25, 2009)

can't wait to play as pain


----------



## Espada (Nov 26, 2009)

hopefully it won't sell out before I get it


----------



## destinator (Nov 27, 2009)

Update


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 27, 2009)

I buyed a psp this morning just for this game...!!!!
can't wait


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah.. think I'll be getting a PSP early next year.

Just want to see how PSP Go plays out first..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2009)

amaterasu was shown this week in the anime.. and next week is susano'o.. i guess its confirmed dont ya think?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

-OZN- said:


> I buyed a psp this morning just for this game...!!!!
> can't wait



I am still waiting mine to arrive. Had to get one because there are alot of  attractive games play.

Altought I really would prefer not to import the game, but I would only if it has english text.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2009)

wow, I wanna see what Sennin Mode Jiraiyah ougi!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2009)

noobish question? whats porting? i thought the psp was region free..


----------



## Espada (Nov 27, 2009)

Khris said:


> noobish question? whats porting? i thought the psp was region free..



I think porting means importing as in getting the Japanese version? The game is region free so you can play it on any region console


----------



## -OZN- (Nov 27, 2009)

gameasia don't bring it in europe, do you know some web site where I can buy it?
(I know there is ebay, but some more trustable option wuold be better^^)


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2009)

^none that i know of, but there probs are others. personally ive imported sony games from ebay for the past 4 yrs now, nothing wrong on my part


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

crystalroselle said:


> I think porting means importing as in getting the Japanese version? The game is region free so you can play it on any region console



But my question is.. will you be able to change the text into english?
I ve already experienced what is to play blindly with narutimate hero 3, accel 2 and pokemon silver n gold from the gameboy colour.


----------



## Jamibu (Nov 27, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> But my question is.. will you be able to change the text into english?
> I ve already experienced what is to play blindly with narutimate hero 3, accel 2 and pokemon silver n gold from the gameboy colour.



The one that will be released this December 10, 2009 is the Japanese version. No English text in it because it's aimed for Japanese gamers(unless you really want to play it even if it's Japanese text). You'll just have to wait for the official North American release of the game this Spring 2010.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Will the  american version contain japanese voices?
Or no further info has been revealed?


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 28, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Will the  american version contain japanese voices?
> Or no further info has been revealed?



Chances are it's going to have the English Dub with no Japanese audio.


----------



## Kyou (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea, on a PSP UMD, and this game looks to be filled with so much content, a japanese audio would be unlikely. Right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2009)

i played all naru games in their japanese version(text and all). not a problem to me at all..


----------



## Espada (Nov 28, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Will the  american version contain japanese voices?
> Or no further info has been revealed?



I think most probably it will be English dubbed with no Japanese voices. So far the ones that I have in English, the English version has English voiceover only. 

Although to be honest, you don't really need to know Japanese to play the Naruto games, especially the fighting ones  It's pretty easy to navigate. The RPG ones are harder to play if you don't know Japanese


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2009)

crystalroselle said:


> I think most probably it will be English dubbed with no Japanese voices. So far the ones that I have in English, the English version has English voiceover only.
> 
> Although to be honest, you don't really need to know Japanese to play the Naruto games, especially the fighting ones  It's pretty easy to navigate. The RPG ones are harder to play if you don't know Japanese



but there are translation faqs/guides out there for these games.. all naru games had one.. am sure this will too.. it would also be of great help if one of NF translators played them aswell.. he could be of much great help


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds like english version will erase everything after Hidan and Kakuzu in this game, to prevent spoilers off the US audience.


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 28, 2009)

US sucks so bad.

They better not ruin this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sounds like english version will erase everything after Hidan and Kakuzu in this game, to prevent spoilers off the US audience.



LOL what? but it makes sense you know..


----------



## Slam (Nov 28, 2009)

I love all the idiots posting about the US version going to Hidan/Kakuzu when the Shonen Jump article that announced the US release has screenshots of Karin and the rest of them.

Pathetic weeaboos trying to claim something is better just for being Japanese even if it's the same product.

I hope they all get AIDS.

And Japanese voices have been in Ultimate Ninja Heroes 2, Ultimate Ninja 3 and 4, and Ultimate Ninja Storm, so I don't see why they wouldn't be in this one.

smh


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 28, 2009)

Slam said:


> I love all the idiots posting about the US version going to Hidan/Kakuzu when the Shonen Jump article that announced the US release has screenshots of Karin and the rest of them.
> 
> Pathetic weeaboos trying to claim something is better just for being Japanese even if it's the same product.
> 
> ...


Just let them be.. if they enjoy looking at Japanese symbols rather then reading english then more power to them. I guess they would also have to play the game next to a computer, or print out the guide for the game. So much hassle for what exactly?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2009)

Slam said:


> And Japanese voices have been in Ultimate Ninja Heroes 2, Ultimate Ninja 3 and 4, and Ultimate Ninja Storm, so I don't see why they wouldn't be in this one.
> 
> smh


well this have like 50 characters and i dont think the disk spaces are as big as a standard DVD.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2009)

I am srsly thinking about importing, but only if they will cut stuff from the game.
I think they will include japanese audio since all the previous ones had it no?

I am just too excited to play as suigetsu, so I cant wait.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 29, 2009)

It's sad to see hacking being promoted in such a way. Rather then hanging your head in shame you guys are actually promoting it. So pathetic.


----------



## Jamibu (Nov 29, 2009)

About the rumor that the North American release of Accel 3 next year being downgraded because it will be spoiling the American viewers, I hope they will not do that to the game. I'm kinda looking forward to buy the UMD when it comes out. I think many awesome characters will be sacrificed just for not spoiling the game for American viewers. For now, I'll just settle for Japanese version for now since it's coming much sooner.  

Need to play Tobi now!


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 29, 2009)

It won't get cut.


----------



## Espada (Nov 29, 2009)

Slam said:


> I love all the idiots posting about the US version going to Hidan/Kakuzu when the Shonen Jump article that announced the US release has screenshots of Karin and the rest of them.
> 
> Pathetic weeaboos trying to claim something is better just for being Japanese even if it's the same product.
> 
> ...



<---- immature haters to the left


----------



## Kyou (Nov 30, 2009)

Jamibu said:


> About the rumor that the North American release of Accel 3 next year being downgraded because it will be spoiling the American viewers, I hope they will not do that to the game. I'm kinda looking forward to buy the UMD when it comes out. I think many awesome characters will be sacrificed just for not spoiling the game for American viewers. For now, I'll just settle for Japanese version for now since it's coming much sooner.
> 
> Need to play Tobi now!



I doubt they will? Hidan and Kakuzu arc would be spoiling to be honest, only at the first arc, and H&K arc is a good 60 eps further, I'm sure casting has been done for much further considering they've been dubbing for over a year just CN messed up and stopped distribution and displaying it.

Also the opportunity for stand-ins, like just voices that are close to what they're going to be, for example Karin might get like Kari Wahlgren as a stand in, then when Karin comes into the anime; a different actor like Laura Bailey is cast and then re-record for later games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 30, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> I doubt they will? Hidan and Kakuzu arc would be spoiling to be honest, only at the first arc, and H&K arc is a good 60 eps further, I'm sure casting has been done for much further considering they've been dubbing for over a year just CN messed up and stopped distribution and displaying it.
> 
> Also the opportunity for stand-ins, like just voices that are close to what they're going to be, for example Karin might get like Kari Wahlgren as a stand in, then if Karin is later cast as someone else, the anime gets different voice then later games re-record, think they did that with Jiraiya.


naruto never stoped dubbing even after it stoped airing im pretty sure they dubing around the Guren arc by now.


----------



## ssj92 (Nov 30, 2009)

CN stopped broadcasting it, but Disney XD now broadcasts it.


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2009)

New video:


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 3, 2009)

this video is fantastic, and if I saw well god realm use the shinra tensei on the stone the animal pain summoned in the first part of the video...
I ordered this game yesterday, hope it'll arrive soon, can't wait to play!


----------



## Luxiano (Dec 3, 2009)

Pain Rikudou Kokoni Kenzan ! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9aJWiN3ozM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 3, 2009)

can't wait...a little more than a week >_<


----------



## Higawa (Dec 4, 2009)

omg 5 days


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2009)

so what no Susano'o?


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm so excited to play this game


----------



## Jamibu (Dec 5, 2009)

^Yes. Now that's really good news. Itachi and Sasuke fight confirmed in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2009)

Jamibu said:


> ^Yes. Now that's really good news. Itachi and Sasuke fight confirmed in the game.


lol so Sasuke have his regular costume and their battle is in a field. i hope they just promom pics and not the battle it self.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2009)

susano'o bitches


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 5, 2009)

Why did they have to change console,why.  It was so good when it was for PS2,i was buying all of 'em.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 5, 2009)

Hell Yeah!!! Susano'o!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2009)

too bad its an ougi though 

would be epic for an awakening


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2009)

Khris said:


> too bad its an ougi though
> 
> would be epic for an awakening


well if it was a awekening it most likely would have been the small skull version.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 5, 2009)

It could be an awakening after the Ougi...also Itachi's health probably drops slowly cuz of the risk....


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 5, 2009)

awesome can't wait to get it, only 5 more days!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> It could be an awakening after the Ougi...also Itachi's health probably drops slowly cuz of the risk....



could be.. but slowly? it could haxxed this way... it needs to drop down rapidly.. it is after all the greatest offense/defense jutsu  



Linkdarkside said:


> well if it was a awekening it most likely would have been the small skull version.



why and how? how will itachi attack then? it needs the sword of totsuka


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 5, 2009)

This game is going to be awesome didn't think they would go all the way up to Itachi vs Sasuke but still glad they added it.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Dec 6, 2009)

My status on Playasia changed to "Preparing Order."  Some people on Gamefaqs claim theirs has already shipped, so I guess they're shipping early.  I really wish I had went with the fast shipping instead of the standard.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 7, 2009)

wow... Itachi has Susano0

I thought I seen Kakashi use lightning hound in the pic below Itachi.


----------



## destinator (Dec 7, 2009)

Pain


----------



## lo0p (Dec 7, 2009)

Three more days!  But then there'll be the unlocking, too.  Hope it'll be possible without knowing Japanese.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 7, 2009)

MS81 said:


> wow... Itachi has Susano0
> 
> I thought I seen Kakashi use lightning hound in the pic below Itachi.



it wasn't lighting hound,but kakuzu's thunder jutsu


----------



## Sesha (Dec 7, 2009)

^Actually, it's neither. It's a new jutsu called _raiton: raishinsen_, as the game apparently features new techniques for several characters.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Dec 7, 2009)

im sooo getting this game ^_^


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm really still on the fence if I should get this game or not. I've never bought a japanese game before and trying to play one without understanding what the hell I'm gonna be doing intimidates me. Would it be worth it?

And people are gonna help each other out on this thread when they're stuck in the game right? That would kinda push me to the edge to buying this game =d.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sesha said:


> ^Actually, it's neither. It's a new jutsu called _raiton: raishinsen_, as the game apparently features new techniques for several characters.



kewl!!! I can't wait for the PS3 version w/Kages


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2009)

MS81 said:


> kewl!!! I can't wait for the PS3 version w/Kages



lol no PS3 will get Shippuden Ninja Storm


----------



## Helix (Dec 7, 2009)

Da_Ultimate said:


> I'm really still on the fence if I should get this game or not. I've never bought a japanese game before and trying to play one without understanding what the hell I'm gonna be doing intimidates me. Would it be worth it?
> 
> And people are gonna help each other out on this thread when they're stuck in the game right? That would kinda push me to the edge to buying this game =d.



It's really not that intimidating as you make it out to be. As long as you know know circle accepts and cross exits out in the menu, then you are fine. 

Figuring out the controls for fighting should be easy enough to figure out after a battle or two. The only problem is understanding what would be going on in the story mode, which is probably not that important since it is more about the gameplay (fighting).


----------



## lo0p (Dec 8, 2009)

Khris said:


> lol no PS3 will get Shippuden Ninja Storm



Sure...in about 7 years after they've made games covering all the other arcs for the first part as well as Shippuden 




Da_Ultimate said:


> I'm really still on the fence if I should get this game or not. I've never bought a japanese game before and trying to play one without understanding what the hell I'm gonna be doing intimidates me. Would it be worth it?
> 
> And people are gonna help each other out on this thread when they're stuck in the game right? That would kinda push me to the edge to buying this game =d.



If all you care about is versus mode, just get the inevitable save file that some kind soul will most likely be uploading to the net a few weeks later.  If you really need to play everything then just wait for the English version that's coming out a few months after the Japanese version.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2009)

lo0p said:


> Sure...in about 7 years after they've made games covering all the other arcs for the first part as well as Shippuden



what? no.. we might get a japanese version only.. which is still okay..


----------



## Espada (Dec 8, 2009)

Da_Ultimate said:


> I'm really still on the fence if I should get this game or not. I've never bought a japanese game before and trying to play one without understanding what the hell I'm gonna be doing intimidates me. Would it be worth it?
> 
> And people are gonna help each other out on this thread when they're stuck in the game right? That would kinda push me to the edge to buying this game =d.



It's pretty easy to navigate in Naruto games, the only part that might be confusing is what's happening in the storyline but if you are already reading Naruto, what's the problem? It's not an IQ game after all  Don't worry.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 8, 2009)

yes all my precious naruto games were jap. same for bleach, 5mins of messing around and you get everthing!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 8, 2009)

Khris said:


> what? no.. we might get a japanese version only.. which is still okay..



I'm sure we'll get a part 2 Naruto cover from Rescue Gaara til now!!!


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there a trailer yet?


----------



## valerian (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd cream buckets if they added Naruto's sage outfit as a secret unlockable or something.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 8, 2009)

quit playin mind games....

tho, kakashi does seem to have his lightning wolf attack. but then if sage naruto is in, that means killer bee and ish would need tto be in so no. not happening.  tho naruto does need a big revamp. his fuuton looks and executes no different than his oodama rasengan.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 8, 2009)

Naruto said:


> Is there a trailer yet?



you can easily found them on youtube, 
however, there are some there too 

and there are even a new video and kisame's pick


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 9, 2009)

Helix said:


> It's really not that intimidating as you make it out to be. As long as you know know circle accepts and cross exits out in the menu, then you are fine.
> 
> Figuring out the controls for fighting should be easy enough to figure out after a battle or two. The only problem is understanding what would be going on in the story mode, which is probably not that important since it is more about the gameplay (fighting).



Controls would be easy to figure out, I _have_ played the other UN games lol. What I'm really worried about are the missions, assuming they're done like UN2/UN3/UN4. You have to talk to the right people, that'll be damn frustrating just trying to figure out who you need to talk to....




lo0p said:


> If all you care about is versus mode, just get the inevitable save file that some kind soul will most likely be uploading to the net a few weeks later.  If you really need to play everything then just wait for the English version that's coming out a few months after the Japanese version.



God bless that guy/chick.


----------



## lo0p (Dec 9, 2009)

Da_Ultimate said:


> God bless that guy/chick.



Guy 

Also, looks like...
*
IT'S OUT!!!!!!!!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Posted by des326 on Gamefaqs, who found these on 2ch.  Shizune has her robe back!  I hated that other costume.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2009)

googles for an iso

waitin for mine to arrive


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Dec 9, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Good thing you gave heads up to the whole 3 people that actually purchased the game.
> 
> Hope we get to see some videos on youtube.



Hahahaha! Make them 4, I pre-ordered the game 1 week ago XD

I bet we will see many videos tomorrow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2009)

good shit, if it doesn't arrive today i might aswell give it a whirl


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 9, 2009)

...sweet
cant wait for Vids ^^


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 9, 2009)

can't wait til tomorrow!!

game will be here
new ep
& new manga


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Dec 9, 2009)

The game needs a patch...Or a new firmware update 
The GD v4 doesnt recognize the EBOOT file.... T_T


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 9, 2009)

omg anyone here  knows a program to play PSP on PC?  >_<


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 10, 2009)

IchiTenshou said:


> omg anyone here  knows a program to play PSP on PC?  >_<



If you mean view your psp on the pc screen then you can use RemoteJoy(custom firmwares)

But if you want to play psp on pc, then no; there's no current emulator that can play psp games yet.

You can try JPCSP emulator, but i doubt Accel 3 will work on it.

Everyone's dying to play this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

Sweet, I may purchase this to support cyberconnect, they have always been good to me(Needz my .hack).

But not before a test run. :ho

Edit:


> Needs cfw 6.10 to run though


Bah humbug.


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 10, 2009)

I want videos on youtube!


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 10, 2009)

both web site got an update


----------



## Higawa (Dec 10, 2009)

What cfw do I need?
Really the 6er 

Ohh and pls someone pm me my import of possible


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

Higawa said:


> What cfw do I need?
> Really the 6er
> 
> Ohh and pls someone pm me my import of possible



You will need 5.50, which can run games that require 6.00 games.

Edit:
Ah scratch that, it doesn't even work on the newest firmware.

Have to wait till December 15th for the next release.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn I have 5.50 GEN B

So I´m gunna wait


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2009)

i can't wait to have it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 10, 2009)

no gameplay vids yet >_<


----------



## Helix (Dec 10, 2009)

Susano'o 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NcZK-hviR8[/YOUTUBE]

More videos by that user, just click his name on the right.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2009)

What the hell are you guys talking about? I'm playing this on my psp 3000 running firmware 5.03 GEN-B.

It works fine.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

Naruto said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about? I'm playing this on my psp 3000 running firmware 5.03 GEN-B.
> 
> It works fine.



Its not working for me, tried on my 3000 with gen-b.


----------



## Nerof50 (Dec 10, 2009)

Naruto said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about? I'm playing this on my psp 3000 running firmware 5.03 GEN-B.
> 
> It works fine.




I'm calling shenanigans. This game has the same problem as gundam vs gundam  next +, in the fact that when you build an iso from the umd it cannot be decrypted. This game will not be playable on CFW until the 15th.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2009)

eh gamespot posted 3 images 

and it look like it confirmed to have 50 character for the US version 











and is it me or Guy is using some ting similar to Falcon Punch.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome vids ^^

---
Guy had that move since Accel 2..or is it 1? lol  ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2009)

eh VIZ just finished dubing the Itachi vs Sasuke battle meaning they have their VA for the other characters


----------



## lo0p (Dec 10, 2009)

Nerof50 said:


> I'm calling shenanigans. This game has the same problem as gundam vs gundam  next +, in the fact that when you build an iso from the umd it cannot be decrypted. This game will not be playable on CFW until the 15th.



Ditto.  




Linkdarkside said:


> eh gamespot posted 3 images
> 
> and it look like it confirmed to have 50 character for the US version
> 
> ...



Too bad it'll only go up to the Hidan/Kakuzu arc.  No Pain, Konan, etc.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2009)

lo0p said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you even read the article.  It said that it would have ALL akatsuki members


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, are throws confirmed to be in the game? I remember hearing somewhere that they might not be in. Is this true?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2009)

Why would they remove throws/grabs?


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

What the hell? Why did they remove the Kazekage above Sasori when he's not attacking? It looks stupid now.


----------



## Helix (Dec 11, 2009)

The music reminds me so much of dotHack. I can't wait for .hack//LINK now...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03olgASZrJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lo0p (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like Naruto and Sasuke have extra costumes:

*Bancho Naruto vs Schoolboy Sasuke*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zkHdCGjX2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sesha (Dec 11, 2009)

Those aren't just extra costumes though, they're seperate characters. Don't ask why. 

Bah, I'm still annoyed they glossed over adding Yugito when there was obviously room for her in the roster.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2009)

i asked a friend from japan to bring it, and i think it will be awesome. also, i will have bleach soul carnival 2 soon too. 
yeah right....................... 

im not that lucky. :sad


----------



## Sesha (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a video of every ougi. Credits to earvcunanan from GameFAQs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9iFypaaLi8#movie_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2009)

40 ways to own pain lol.

tsunade, obito (sorry to forget about you), itachi, gai, lee, konan, and tobi were awesome. ino's was cute. but the others just sucked.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 12, 2009)

I have to agree. They don't really live up to the ougi's of the past.  But given that it is on the PSP it is to e expected

Also I felt they should have gave Oro his 8 headed snake final form as his ougi


----------



## Kyou (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea, not as flashy and fun, seemed really short aswell, I suppose doesn't distract from the fighting when they're shorter? Lol. Ino did something right; she's the only ougi that was fullwindowed lol. Couple were pretty cool, I like Tenten's .


----------



## Hellion (Dec 12, 2009)

I miss the team ougi's. Kisame/Itachi =


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I have to agree. They don't really live up to the ougi's of the past.  But given that it is on the PSP it is to e expected



i didn't expect allot, but the past naruto psp games had good ougis for a psp. and where the hell is kyuubi's trsut.


though obito had a good one especially since it was similer to the fourth's when he telleports but with fire.


Sean★ said:


> Yea, not as flashy and fun, seemed really short aswell, I suppose doesn't distract from the fighting when they're shorter? Lol. Ino did something right; she's the only ougi that was fullwindowed lol. Couple were pretty cool, I like Tenten's .



ino . tenten  i liked it too.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmmmm from what I ve seen it seems this Ultimate ninja storm in PSP form, I dont see much combo variations as well as lack of aerial combos, and then one ougi system, the Ougis dont have any impact anymore. but for a psp game its good. Anyways I guess I dont have to buy a psp for this. I ll just wait for the ps3 version of shippuuden.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the fact that this game seems more jutsu orientad than ougis...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope the justus are still customizable like in Accel 2.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 12, 2009)

I think i know why the ougi's are so unimpressive to the others.
It lacks epic music.


----------



## Jamibu (Dec 12, 2009)

I still like this in comparison to the earlier Naruto PSP games.

I can't wait to play this game. Need the updated CFW coming soon.


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2009)

this game has more characters then the previous ones but it isn't the same as them.

btw does anyone know where is the bleach soul carnival thread because  i want to know if ichigo is the only playable character since now im in the save rukia arc, and i am in the soul society. yet ichigo is the only character.


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 12, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hope the justus are still customizable like in Accel 2.



it has a lot of costumizable jutsu, more than in old narutimate games


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 12, 2009)

my favorites and least favorite  ougis

Best:Sasuke,Naruto,Deidara,Jugo,Jiraiya,Tsunade,Sakura,Gaara,Hinata,Tenten,Shikamaru and Tobi

Worsthouji,Suigetsu(wtf that was very Zabuza like),Migth Guy,Kisame and Kurenai.

Decent:the one not mentioned above.


----------



## Helix (Dec 12, 2009)

Asuma, Deidara, Yondaime, Shikamaru, Pain, Itachi, and Kabuto had some awesome ougis. I love Kabuto's insane laughter at the end of his.

Tenten's looked nice, but in reality, that should be friggen easy to dodge because all the weapons are going straight in one spot with a pretty decent distance between the two.


----------



## valerian (Dec 12, 2009)

Asuma, Kiba, Deidara, Kankuro, Tobi, Jiraiya, Neji, Young Kakashi, Shikamaru and Minato had the best Ougis in my opinion. 

Guy's was so fucking stupid.


----------



## Kyou (Dec 12, 2009)

Hm. I can't remember much of the ones I thought were good, think Shikamaru, Shino, Kiba, Tenten and Ino all had good ones, Sakura got a pathetic one, like it'd hurt but just not flashy or fun at all D: I wish she got one that looked cooler. I didn't mind Tsunade's though, and yea. Konan's was alright


----------



## -OZN- (Dec 13, 2009)

finaly I found amaterasu on a video^^

enjoy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 13, 2009)

cool Amaterasu!!!! ^^


----------



## Ninja Genius (Dec 15, 2009)

So Kimmimaro isn't in the game?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2009)

5.50 gen-c is out bitches, get to playing.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 15, 2009)

don't we need 5.50GEN-D3? or does that work too.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Asuma, Kiba, Deidara, Kankuro, Tobi, Jiraiya, Neji, Young Kakashi, Shikamaru and Minato had the best Ougis in my opinion.
> 
> Guy's was so fucking stupid.



yeah I totally agree, also notable mentions are Hinata,Tsunade,Lee & Itachi's!!!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> 5.50 gen-c is out bitches, get to playing.



Gen-C has some bugs.. dont recommend updating just yet...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

So I've been playing.

This game doesn't deserve the name Accel 3, should of just been called Accel portable.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 16, 2009)

Has there been any news on a US release date?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Summer 2010 I believe.

Wow I feel like were about to live in the future.


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So I've been playing.
> 
> This game doesn't deserve the name Accel 3, should of just been called Accel portable.



So is it still worth getting?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So I've been playing.
> 
> This game doesn't deserve the name Accel 3, should of just been called Accel portable.


bandai of america was smart enougth to rename it to heroes3 and not Ultimate Ninja 6.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So is it still worth getting?



Other then the game mechanics feeling like less then half of Accel 2, the story mode being a really lame board game that mostly uses screenshots from the show, and....no it's not worth it.

Unless of course your playing it for free that is , Narutimate Hero 1 was a more complete game then this is with it's 12 character roster.

If you really must play Pain, and Team Taka though, then be my guest.


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I'll save my money for something better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I think I'll save my money for something better.



Yeah, if don't already have it, go get Final Fantasy Dissidia instead.


----------



## valerian (Dec 16, 2009)

Already got it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Already got it.



Good URRRRRRRY!

If you already have Accel 2, no point in playing this really.


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2009)

game is awesome so far (only at the save sasuke arc part 3 now). though, can i play 4 taild kyuubi outside of that mission vs oro.


----------



## Agony (Dec 17, 2009)

is there any for ps2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2009)

awesome game and no complaints... itachi's amaterasu is epic ..

i have 2 left to unlock, my guess would be konan and jiraiya..

also school boy sasuke and naruto = 

they could have put anko and yugito... bee would have been a dream...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2009)

Sefiros, I think Ill only get it to play with suigetsu.
Do I have to unlock suigetsu? or is he free to use? Is he any good? or just a port of zabuza?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2009)

This game does have one saving grace, the online multiplayer battles are fun.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't wanna make a new thread but there's a new Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 game coming out:


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2009)

does anybody know how to open the jiraya vs pain arc, and itachi vs sasuke


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 18, 2009)

guys i'm on chapter 3 (Sasuke and Sai arc) where you have to defeat chouji... can you help me how to defeat him? please? 



edit: aww never mind  i already defeat him pek


----------



## Higawa (Dec 19, 2009)

I´m on arc2 last chap second battle against Lee
you have to defeat him under special conditions
what do I have to do?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2009)

Higawa said:


> I?m on arc2 last chap second battle against Lee
> you have to defeat him under special conditions
> what do I have to do?



either beat him with an ougi or jutsu.. dont remember..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 20, 2009)

is there any cut scenes in Accel 3 btw?


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 20, 2009)

i can't defeat kabuchimaru


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

need help when I try to boot this game   I keep getting this message "The game could not be started."(80020148)... Need fast help thanks xD

-LS-


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> need help when I try to boot this game   I keep getting this message "The game could not be started."(80020148)... Need fast help thanks xD
> 
> -LS-


I have the same problem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> need help when I try to boot this game   I keep getting this message "The game could not be started."(80020148)... Need fast help thanks xD
> 
> -LS-



ISO or UMD? and which firmware? also, do you have CFW?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

Khris said:


> ISO or UMD? and which firmware? also, do you have CFW?


I have ISO and 2.71 firmware and i don,t know what CFW is.
I also downgraded my psp a few years ago.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 20, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I have ISO and 2.71 firmware and i don,t know what CFW is.
> I also downgraded my psp a few years ago.



Whew you got alot of updating to do..

it works on 5.50 gen-D3.. you havent used your psp in awhile huh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I have ISO and 2.71 firmware and i don,t know what CFW is.
> I also downgraded my psp a few years ago.



CFW = custom firmware... you need one of those for the newer games.. right now only gen 5.50-d3... can play naruto,tekken,gundam.. so you have a lot of work to do.. 

i sent you a PM.. see the link... everything you need to know/do is there.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

Khris said:


> ISO or UMD? and which firmware? also, do you have CFW?



ISO-file
FW:3.90 M33-8

it's not my psp it's my buddy's psp and I recently installed the 5.50 GEN-D3
what do I have to do?

Thanks in advance^^

-LS-


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 20, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> ISO-file
> FW:3.90 M33-8
> 
> it's not my psp it's my buddy's psp and I recently installed the 5.50 GEN-D3
> ...



Gen D3 should be good it should run


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah it should, but I keep getting the same message so I'm maaad xD do I have to have an UMD inserted on the PSP? :S

-LS-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> ISO-file
> *FW:3.90 M33-8*
> 
> it's not my psp it's my buddy's psp and I recently installed the *5.50 GEN-D3*
> ...



i dont get it? how come your firmware is 3.90 m33-8 and you've installed gen... i dont think you've installed it..

check system information and see the firmware.. if it isn't gen-d3 then its not installed..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

Khris said:


> i dont get it? how come your firmware is 3.90 m33-8 and you've installed gen... i dont think you've installed it..
> 
> check system information and see the firmware.. if it isn't gen-d3 then its not installed..



Yeah I thought it did, but it didn't it just shuts down :S now I'm confuuused :'(

-LS-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2009)

answer me: whats the firmware under system information?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

it's still 3.90 M33-8

-LS-


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

it's 2000, when it starts to upgrade the CFW the PSP shuts down and everything turns black :S
it says PSP2004-Mobo or something as I said it ain't mine psp so I dunno if it is 2000v3  or just 2000 =P

I appreciate your help though =D

-LS-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2009)

it might be 2000v3... since i dont know how to deal with 200v3 and above i suggest going to this page. 



if it is indeed 2000v3... then you might need gen-c.. if you're still puzzled go through the tutorials or ask for help.. tbh i got everything from that site since my first fat psp with its 1.50 firmware. so i would trust it.. happy "hopefully" gaming.. 

PS: just for the record you know that you need to put the eboot file in the game folder and the 550.pbp file in root right?


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 20, 2009)

Khris said:


> it might be 2000v3... since i dont know how to deal with 200v3 and above i suggest going to this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen to Khris.. I got my stuf from there also since way back when..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2009)

ok ;D I will try it again xD

if it wont work then I will jsut try it again tommorow xD Thanks alot for the help ^^

-LS-

EDIT: Finally I managed to fix it xD I had to install 5.0 M33-6 first then the GEN-D3 thank you guys ;D I really appreciate it, and Khris that site didn't help me hehe xD thanks anyway ;D Accel3 Yatta xD


----------



## shuraii (Dec 20, 2009)

How do I unlock Obito? I already unlocked Young Kakashi, and in the stage after that, you fight Minato and Obito. When you fight them, you have to meet certain requirements. I can't read them because it is in Japanese. So if you know, please tell me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm pissed that this doesn't work anymore for me. 

I have 3000, which I dropped the battery out, got it back into CFW, but now Accel 3 won't work, even with gen c.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> ok ;D I will try it again xD
> 
> if it wont work then I will jsut try it again tommorow xD Thanks alot for the help ^^
> 
> ...



well, either way, you get to play it right?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2009)

So how does Tobi play in the game?
Is he any good?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 21, 2009)

Khris said:


> well, either way, you get to play it right?



Yeah ;D

though I feel the game is kinda boring, or the first arc is cuz I have played it through twice already in the past (Accel1 & Accel2) =P

-LS-


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 24, 2009)

English guide? Charge chakra? It's a little different from Accel 2.  

Please and thank you.


----------



## Ashramaru (Dec 25, 2009)

I did like Narutimate Accel 1 and 2, but 3 looks horrid.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 25, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> English guide? Charge chakra? It's a little different from Accel 2.
> 
> Please and thank you.



Hold triangle ;D

-LS-


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I figured it out after messing around with it.  

Thanks anyway


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2009)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yeah ;D
> 
> though I feel the game is kinda boring, or the first arc is cuz I have played it through twice already in the past (Accel1 & Accel2) =P
> 
> -LS-



i only played this game, but it gets boring after a while. i mean, they could have  done a better job at it then repeating characters like naruto, and sasuke but in different clothing.


Eunectes said:


> So how does Tobi play in the game?
> Is he any good?



he is fun to play with, but not practical.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Ashramaru said:


> I did like Narutimate Accel 1 and 2, but 3 looks horrid.



yeah, it doesn't help that it's on the PSP. if it were on the PS2, I'd be playing it much more frequently.


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

So there is no version except for the PSP then? 

I've never really played but I watch the special moves on youtube   At the very least I think they did a great job with those, especially the partner Akatsuki ones.


----------



## Laurens (Jan 1, 2010)

It seems like an interesting game, i think i'm going to buy it


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 6, 2010)

Pretty good game! I'm always on the go, so this is perfect whenever I want my Naruto gaming fix. 
One thing that really pissed me off was that I can't use my awesome grab combos. 

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone knows how to change the difficulty of the computer characters. I'm getting tired of winning


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2010)

tried to play the game...there's a typical arcade mode? I didn't  find it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2010)

So when is the release date going to be?
In europe it will be in summer and suppostly in america will be in spring =7

Aint we in spring already?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 14, 2010)

QWHOOO! It is coming out in may!


sigh.. I wish it could come out faster. =/
Also in the japanese version until which arc can you play?
I am tempted on getting the japanese version because I do want the japanese audio.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2010)

It'll have suigetsu......Suigetsu.  It goes until parts involving Kirabi I believe.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2010)

English preview


----------



## Ra (Mar 20, 2010)

I may buy this.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2010)

Alright, this will come out in a couple of days. However I have a couple of questions. In the japanese version until when does the story takes you? till hidan and kakuzu? or waay until kirabe or itachi?

Also this better has japanese Audio.


----------



## ryne11 (May 4, 2010)

It has Japanese Audio Confirmed. Also, Pain and Konan are confirmed playable in North America, so I see no reason why Bee wouldn't, unless he isn't in this game ( I haven't been following the Japanese)


----------



## The World (May 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Bee isn't in this. It goes up to the Sasuke vs Deidara and Pain vs Jiraiya fight I believe.


----------



## destinator (Aug 2, 2010)

Demo Comparison


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2010)

4 should have Bee in it i have the japanese version.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2010)

destinator, this doesn't look like PSP to me.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

How _was_ this game anyway?


----------



## destinator (Aug 12, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> destinator, this doesn't look like PSP to me.



Yeah, topic mess up :>.


----------

